# Sugarpill Cosmetics (Shrinkles makeup line!)



## LisaOrestea (Feb 1, 2010)

I am way way way too excited about this.
I wish we had a proper release date for it :'(


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 1, 2010)

Shrinkle is hot!


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been checking the site almost every day since early November. I'm very anxious to see it, because it looks like she's put a lot of time into it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2010)

Werd, I wanna see what she's done.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 2, 2010)

The packaging looks AMAZING







http://www.shrinkle.com/blog/july09/sugarpill.jpg


----------



## kyuubified (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm really excited.
I almost want to not feel too excited... I'm paranoid that my makeup loving little heart will be broken.

Oh well, only time/reviews/pictures/swatches can make up my mind


----------



## Caderas (Feb 3, 2010)

i doubt Amy's line would do anything less than impress us because of her experience wearing brights, her line would be the definition of good pigmentation!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can't wait for this


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 4, 2010)

Look forward to it, I have her on twitter and I read updates about the line.  Hopefully she launches soon.


----------



## Jinni (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm quite excited about this! It looks like a lot of work was put into every aspect.


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 4, 2010)

Very excited about this


----------



## Kragey (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG, so cute! I pray to God that this isn't repackaged Ladyburd; that would break my heart after all of this anticipation.


----------



## Cinci (Feb 6, 2010)

I am definately looking forward to the launch Sugarpill!  I hope it is as good the promos make it look!!!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 6, 2010)

<=Happy to be the first to originally post this pic, ha.
From her blog: http://blog.shrinkle.com/category/my-makeup-line/

Too cute!

Edit:
From the Hello Kitty Anniversary Runway Show Day Thingy: http://blog.shrinkle.com/hello-kitty...-14/#more-1641


----------



## ghostsinsnow (Feb 8, 2010)

I ordered a Kryolan palette from her for Christmas and she sent a free sample of a Sugarpill pigment with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I don't know the name of it, but it's a deep royal blue with small turquoise glitter in it(reminds me of MAC Reflects) and it's amazingly pigmented!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ghostsinsnow* 

 
_I ordered a Kryolan palette from her for Christmas and she sent a free sample of a Sugarpill pigment with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I don't know the name of it, but it's a deep royal blue with small turquoise glitter in it(reminds me of MAC Reflects) and it's amazingly pigmented!_

 
Wow! Is that applied dry? I love the MAC reflects and a combination of something like those with an eyeshadow colour in one is a dream come true!


----------



## shatteredshards (Feb 8, 2010)

*It's Live!!!!*

http://www.sugarpillshop.com/


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 8, 2010)

it's up!  i got 3 of the single shadows--the purple, red, & pink one.  can't wait to get them!  she's also got a 15% off discount code, hello15.  awesome!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

YESH! I wantz that looze shadow!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

On the about page:

_"The dream of starting my makeup line came about in 2005. While running  my fashion line, Shrinkle,  I also sold Kryolan  brand makeup because I believe that no awesome ensemble is complete  without a glamorous face. However, I always wished I had control over  the makeup’s quality, brand image, and the products and colors offered._"

Is that a bitchslap to limecrime and others or what? lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't wait to see what Petrilude does with it! He said the line is awesome and he'll be using it like crazy when it's available!


----------



## Kyandii (Feb 8, 2010)

Must. Resist. Buying.


----------



## kyuubified (Feb 8, 2010)

Omgooshhh so excited. From what I've heard so far nothing is repackaged, which is a good sign, but I still want to wait a bit for reviews/swatches. 

Unfortunately, if I wait, I won't be able to take advantage of the 15% off code... dilemma.


----------



## ilexica (Feb 9, 2010)

I can't wait to try this stuff! Alas, it must wait until payday, but I'm definitely going to pick some up. I want two of the pallettes and...oooh...all, of the loose dusts. 4g and 5g are much more generous sizes than a lot of the Indies and it doesn't look like the usual repackaged micas a lot of the more image-oriented lines have been offering. Yay!


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 17, 2010)

guys, amy (shrinkle) really outdid herself with these.  i haven't swatched them yet but they look seriously, ridiculously bright.  the packaging is awesome as well.  they don't look anything like you'd expect from a repackaged brand with someone's name slapped on it, that's for sure!  i got my order today so i took some pics!
















how cool are they?!


----------



## starfck (Feb 18, 2010)

swatches please!


----------



## kyuubified (Feb 18, 2010)

Agreed with ^ about swatches.

These images have me drooling. I'm probably going to end up buying this weekend <3


----------



## Kragey (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube - Sugarpill Cosmetics Review


----------



## Vixxan (Feb 19, 2010)

Those colors look sweet. The entire line looks good.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 19, 2010)

I gasped when that video appeared in my subs!
OMG he's been using her line the whole time!
Freaking legitimate review!
I can't wait to depot some of those shadows!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 19, 2010)

My list:
4 x Loose powders-Royal Sugar, Absinthe, Asylum, and Tiara.
+/-3 x Pressed Shadows-Flamepoint, Love+, Dollipop, and maybe Buttercupcake.

I really, really hope she's nothing like Lime Crime! It looks like so much work was put into that line! Foo real!


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 19, 2010)

I
must
have
every
red
eyeshadow.

It's like an ill obsession I have. ^^


----------



## ilexica (Feb 19, 2010)

Mine:

Loose powders in magpie, hysteric, asylum, royal sugar and starling ($60).
4 colour palettes: burning heart, sweetheart ($68).

Yeah, this is going to have to wait until April...


----------



## jennifer. (Feb 20, 2010)

ok i couldn't stand it anymore & had to do swatches of the three colors i bought.  i'm officially in love with this brand!  there's no way these could be private label.  

they were bright with 1 swipe of color but i did 2 instead & it came out like this.  insane.


----------



## swaly (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a little underwhelmed so far but I'm a big fan of Shrinkle and am hoping she comes out with some wacky super-bright lip stuff! I feel like I already have a fair range of bright eye shadows (many of them Kryolan which she's repped for years) and don't feel like I'd need any of the ones she's released so far.

I'm happy this line exists though!


----------



## Kragey (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I'm a little underwhelmed so far but I'm a big fan of Shrinkle and am hoping she comes out with some wacky super-bright lip stuff! I feel like I already have a fair range of bright eye shadows (many of them Kryolan which she's repped for years) and don't feel like I'd need any of the ones she's released so far.

I'm happy this line exists though!_

 

This is what's keeping me from buying right now...it looks great, but I already have a lot of cheaper or similarly-priced stuff that's about the same color. If she came out with something I didn't have (which is tough to do, honestly), I'd buy it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## hickle (Feb 20, 2010)

*Sugar Pill*

I was wondering if anyone here has tried any sugar pill products yet.  They look really cool, but I'm a little skeptical of their versatility.  I like what I have seen so far from Petrilude's review of and swatches of sugar pill.  I almost want to buy some stuff, but I think it might end up being makeup I'll never use because it will be too intense.  

Even though the brand seems to be catering to a more of a very specific sub-culture, I'm still excited about the products and would love to know more about them.  

(Disclaimer: I'm not saying anything bad about that sub-culture, I'm just saying I'm not a part of it, and the brand image seems to be catering to a different demographic than me.)


----------



## swaly (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Sugar Pill*

there's a whole thread about this 1/4 page down from this one


----------



## hickle (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Sugar Pill*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_there's a whole thread about this 1/4 page down from this one_

 
How embarassing!  I searched for "sugar pill" and found a bunch of posts about birth control, so I assumed that no one had posted about this yet!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)

Threads have been merged, so no worries!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_This is what's keeping me from buying right now...it looks great, but I already have a lot of cheaper or similarly-priced stuff that's about the same color. If she came out with something I didn't have (which is tough to do, honestly), I'd buy it up in a heartbeat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too. I think I'll pick up quite a few things anyway (because mattes and pigments are always useful) but I'm expecting that a lot of them will dupe stuff I already have. So I'll give it a go, but a lot of the shadows in particular just look like things already in my stash.


----------



## Kragey (Feb 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Me too. I think I'll pick up quite a few things anyway (because mattes and pigments are always useful) but I'm expecting that a lot of them will dupe stuff I already have. So I'll give it a go, but a lot of the shadows in particular just look like things already in my stash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


I may save up for one of the palettes in the future, just because I really like them and like to support small companies, but I don't see myself buying pounds and pounds of stuff until something super-unique comes out. Then again, I'm that way with every company.


----------



## BBJay (Feb 20, 2010)

Petrilude swatched the purple eyeshadow next to the infamous MUFE 92 and just as I suspected, they've very very similar. Makes me want to try Sugarpill even more. I love the packaging and the website!


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought the Burning Heart Quad and I'm going to buy the Sweetheart quad very soon! 










Those swatches were without a base!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 21, 2010)

^ *Jaw drops*

they are SO pigmented!
ugh - need that quad!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_I bought the Burning Heart Quad and I'm going to buy the Sweetheart quad very soon! 

[2 big gorgeous pics]

Those swatches were without a base!_

 
Do you find that the shadows from the quad pop out with ease? Very curious about another person's perspective.

Edit: Also what's the texture like on each individual shadow? The yellows I've had in the past have been chalky and rough. Is yours smooth and silky?


----------



## Candee Sparks (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so sad, I'm DYING to own these colors but I have no way of ordering things online so all I can do is look and drool!


----------



## Ciani (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_I bought the Burning Heart Quad and I'm going to buy the Sweetheart quad very soon! 










Those swatches were without a base!_

 
I bought this one but haven't gotten it yet, I'm SOOOOO glad I bought it after the swatches!! (I don't have any matte orange or yellows yet) Thanks!! I too want to buy the Sweetheart quad now after seeing the swatches. So much for my "saving money and keeping it under $60/month for makeup" lol


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 21, 2010)

I just ordered the Burning Heart Quad!! I cannot wait to get my hands on that baby.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Do you find that the shadows from the quad pop out with ease? Very curious about another person's perspective.

Edit: Also what's the texture like on each individual shadow? The yellows I've had in the past have been chalky and rough. Is yours smooth and silky?_

 
Yeah, they do. I don't like using my nails as tools so I used a letter opener, haha. They pop out really easily. 

The yellow is similar to MAC Chrome Yellow but it is a bit softer. When I swatched them side by side the MAC one felt a bit "drier". I was surprised at how smooth the red is since the Ben Nye red e/s I have is not that smooth and sometimes I have to scrape off so I can use it sort of like loose e/s.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_I bought this one but haven't gotten it yet, I'm SOOOOO glad I bought it after the swatches!! (I don't have any matte orange or yellows yet) Thanks!! I too want to buy the Sweetheart quad now after seeing the swatches. So much for my "saving money and keeping it under $60/month for makeup" lol_

 
I have colors that are very similar but I'm still super happy I bought it because the packaging is super cute and the shadows are very good quality!


----------



## ilexica (Feb 22, 2010)

Yep, I'm definitely going to get that quad! The orange is amazing and the red seems more vivid than basic red pigment...


----------



## Ciani (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_I have colors that are very similar but I'm still super happy I bought it because the packaging is super cute and the shadows are very good quality!_

 

It definitely says some about a product when you already own similar things and are still glad you bought it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I too am a sucker for packaging!! This is some of the cutest packaging I have ever seen. <3 the kitty she puts on even the mailing boxes! I'm really happy to hear the shades are very soft/smooth. Going to have to work on a tutorial look with all 4 colors as soon as I get it!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 22, 2010)

gorgeous pigmented colors!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy pigmentation Batman!  Wow, these shadows looks amazing.  For those who have tried them, how is the blendability?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Holy pigmentation Batman!  Wow, these shadows looks amazing.  For those who have tried them, how is the blendability?_

 
Yes I would like to know that as well


----------



## xKiKix (Feb 23, 2010)

i really really want the pink eye shadow. can anyone swatch and compared that with the one from mufe?


----------



## Artemisia (Feb 24, 2010)

The colour pay-off is amazing.
And the colours are gorgeous.
The packaging is too cute, and I'm a sucker for cute packaging.

My question is though, how do they blend?
I hope to see FOTDs soon so I can check 'em out.


----------



## lilMAClady (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm getting:
Burining Heart Palette
Sweetheart Palette
Absinthe Loose Colour
Asylum Loose Colour
Junebug Loose Colour
Goldilux Loose Colour
Decora Loose Colour

CANNOT WAIT!!!!


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish one of the quads had the yellow, red, and pink in it!  The Burning Heart one (I think) has almost all the colors I want except the pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Guess I'll have to save up!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 26, 2010)

ooohh this line is looking like it could be fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i may end up getting a palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but like other i want to know how the blend first


----------



## Nicala (Feb 26, 2010)

My mouth is absolutely watering all over the Sugar Pill goodies! BUT, once I really think about it. I don't need it even though I'm dying inside to get it. Being broke sucks cause I can't just say "I'm getting it all!!" like me and I'm sure many people would (used to) say. Maybe I'll order something if I realllllly need it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 27, 2010)

YouTube - ElectroPOP! Briiiiight&Bold with Sugarpill
 First posted 2/27/10 @ 1:10AM Central

JESUS ROYAL SUGAR!! HAWT!!
It's the blurple-indigo of my dreams!

(btw, xsparkage is good friends with petrilude)

So she used:
Royal Sugar loose shadow
Starling loose shadow
Poison Plum e/s
Absinthe loose shadow
Lumi loose shadow
Sweetheart Palette
http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=1274


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 27, 2010)

This blog was posted on Sugarpill as well! They got to try 'em!
Blush Response 004 – Strung Out on Sugarpill


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 27, 2010)

YouTube - Sugarpill Review + Swatch-Makeup Pr0n


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 28, 2010)

only $10 shipping to the uk which is ace


----------



## ChloeCariad (Feb 28, 2010)

My friend and I combined or order to save on shipping - we both ordered the Burning Heart one, but mine cracked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The yellow shattered and has ruined the entire palette.  Absolutely gutted.  My friend (her name on the order) has emailed Amy, so I hope it can be replaced.  I swatched my friend's and it is AMAZE.  Wear a base ladies, cos all but the purple stained my skin they were so pigmented.


----------



## obscuria (Feb 28, 2010)

I just ordered magpie loose eyeshadow and the tako and poison plum pressed eyeshadows. I'm very excited.


----------



## Junkie (Feb 28, 2010)

I only wanted to try out one thing first before I jump onto the bandwagon headfirst...but they charge $6 for orders under $20. That really sucks. I might as well just stick with MUFE.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2010)

Another blog with reviews and swatches and this Specktralite just did a look in FOTD!

Zoffe's makeup: Review + Swatches: Sugarpill has arrived!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/2...pill-d-160162/


----------



## Kiraling (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't shoot me for asking this (I meant in a polite way!) but can someone tell me how these compare to other brands or what NOT to expect? 

I've been turned off by small companies ever since I ordered a Limecrime pigment -- I was severely underwhelmed. Won't say any more then that, but you get my point.

Are these truly unique pigments or another case of cute indie cosmetics and pretty packaging to have?. If there's a colour called Tako (Japanese for octopus! one of my favourite things) then I'll be all over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't want to envision some beautiful pigment with original H/E blend-ability and expect too much.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG, Temptalia jumped on the reviews and swatches peeps!

Search Results sugarpill

YouTube - Sugarpill Cosmetics - Addicted to Pretty: Swatches and Product Photos
Music is pure cheez, lol


----------



## obscuria (Mar 2, 2010)

I got this today and I love how pigmented it is. I posted these pictures in the swatches forum, but I thought they may be useful here too.

Magpie is my favorite, and the packaging is too cute.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW! I've heard some things about Sugarpill Cosmetics! And the look that Leesha (aka xsparkage) is gorgeous!!! I'm so going to watch that tutorial right now!


----------



## Rita Baumann (Mar 3, 2010)

The pressed eyeshadows are A LOT like MUFE shadows in how they work and blend.  I got three - Tako, Midori and Afterparty.  The Chromalust metallics are AMAZING. True metallic color and finely milled.  I am a happy customer.


----------



## Rita Baumann (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiraling* 

 
_Don't shoot me for asking this (I meant in a polite way!) but can someone tell me how these compare to other brands or what NOT to expect? 

I've been turned off by small companies ever since I ordered a Limecrime pigment -- I was severely underwhelmed. Won't say any more then that, but you get my point.

Are these truly unique pigments or another case of cute indie cosmetics and pretty packaging to have?. If there's a colour called Tako (Japanese for octopus! one of my favourite things) then I'll be all over it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't want to envision some beautiful pigment with original H/E blend-ability and expect too much._

 

Shrinkle has sold Kryolan on Ebay for a long time - so I was pretty sure she would not release a cosmetics line unless it was at least comparable to Kryolan (why else would she bother? was my train of thought) so I took a chance and bought a few things. Now I want all of it!

There is quality throughout - the shadows themselves, and the containers and packaging are designed unique to this line.  No sifter jars with stickers slapped on them (you know what I mean).

I agree with you about hype and buzz and some of these companies not living up to it.  However, you can really see the quality in this line.

Here is Petrilude's take:

YouTube - Sugarpill Cosmetics Review


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh! I want these so bad!!!
I want poison plum, but i just got mufe#92 as a gift, but you can't have too many purples, can you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want the quads!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 3, 2010)

I am sooo wanting few of the pigments, especially Goldilux, Hunebug, Absinth and Hysteric.

I'm gonna order some late March, I spent too much money on cosmetics this month :/


----------



## astronaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet but I found a blog post comparing some Sugarpill with MUFE shadows:
Makeup Addiction Overload

Now MUFE is my favorite brand of all time so to have Sugarpill be better than MUFE? OMG That's awesome! I'm looking forward to Shrinkle adding more colours because right now I have similar colours already but I want some Sugarpill!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Don't know if this has been posted yet but I found a blog post comparing some Sugarpill with MUFE shadows:
Makeup Addiction Overload

Now MUFE is my favorite brand of all time so to have Sugarpill be better than MUFE? OMG That's awesome! I'm looking forward to Shrinkle adding more colours because right now I have similar colours already but I want some Sugarpill!_

 
OMG SUGARPILL IS KILLIN IT!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43d4aC1zbpE


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in the pressed shadows.. can never go wrong with mattes, especially ones this bright!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Don't know if this has been posted yet but I found a blog post comparing some Sugarpill with MUFE shadows:
Makeup Addiction Overload

Now MUFE is my favorite brand of all time so to have Sugarpill be better than MUFE? OMG That's awesome! I'm looking forward to Shrinkle adding more colours because right now I have similar colours already but I want some Sugarpill!_

 
thanks for providing this because i was wondering how the hot pink from mufe compared to sugarpill, now i know for sure.. definitely interested in this brand now.


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 4, 2010)

I definitely want to order some stuff. Just waiting for the MAC collections I'm saving for to go by.  Hopefully by then they'll have little color stickers on the quads and packaging, like they said they were going to in that youtube review.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 4, 2010)

Are these cosmetics bought from wholesale? LIke Coastal Scents and Bslap does, or is this her own true line? Because I want some! nomnomnom


----------



## Kragey (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Are these cosmetics bought from wholesale? LIke Coastal Scents and Bslap does, or is this her own true line? Because I want some! nomnomnom_

 

These are unique. She hired/contracted/whatever a small company to make the stuff for her.


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 5, 2010)

gracias! ^ I will look into them as welL!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok ladies, I haven't been able to get my mind off this brand for the past 2 days! I want every single eyeshadow soooo badly! The only problem is, I don't have a physical address right now, as I am traveling for the next month, so I can't order anything until then. Sad, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, for those of you who grabbed these, what are the must-haves?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope she releases some insane lipsticks with this line at some point!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 14, 2010)

I picked up pretty much almost all of the pigments and they are soooo nice! Very pigmented!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got mine's yesterday and OMG the colors are fabulous. On darker girls, the shadows are very intense. I didn't even need a light base for Buttercupcake (the matte yellow) And I Love, Love +, one of the best red eyeshadows I've ever seen. I will definitely be ordering some more products.


----------



## Kragey (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I hope she releases some insane lipsticks with this line at some point!_

 

I second this! If she could make matte lipsticks as great as her matte eyeshadows apparently are, I'd wee my pants.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2010)

I finally caved in and ordered three of the pigments last Thursday. How long did it take everyone to receive their stuff?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 17, 2010)

^It didn't take that long, I ordered on a Saturday and it shipped the same day! I got it I think on a Wednesday? But her pigments are to die for, sooo pigmented and smooth!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I finally caved in and ordered three of the pigments last Thursday. How long did it take everyone to receive their stuff?_

 
Mine took about 4 days. But I ordered on a Friday, and she shipped out a on Monday I think. I live really close to where the warehouse is though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^It didn't take that long, I ordered on a Saturday and it shipped the same day! I got it I think on a Wednesday? But her pigments are to die for, sooo pigmented and smooth!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obscuria* 

 
_Mine took about 4 days. But I ordered on a Friday, and she shipped out a on Monday I think. I live really close to where the warehouse is though._

 
Thanks guys. It might take a lil longer for me since I'm in Canada. She thanked me on Twitter for my order which I thought was nice. Can't wait to get my pigments


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 18, 2010)

Caved! I order the Burning Heart palette, junebug, and royal sugar.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOVE the looks of everything, but I am scared.  I love brights, but these are BRIGHTS.  Can a mom of 2 rock these at the grocery store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want to order, but can't even begin to decide what I want.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I LOVE the looks of everything, but I am scared. I love brights, but these are BRIGHTS. Can a mom of 2 rock these at the grocery store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to order, but can't even begin to decide what I want._

 
I'm thinking the same thing!  And I'm an 'older' mom of 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

I may play it safe and get a couple of the pigments, which might be easier for me to work with.......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I still haven't got my stuff. Damn Canada Post gets on my nerves! I'm waiting for three packages (including this one) I ordered between March 8th-10th and none of them have got to me yet


----------



## elementaire (Mar 22, 2010)

I just placed my order last night - I spent $82 because I wanted the free shipping (I'm in Singapore) and I just couldn't decide what I really want... I got the burning heart palette, dollipop e/s, tiara pigment, goldilux pigment, absinthe pigment. 

I'm feeling kind guilty but excited anyway... hahaha


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I still haven't got my stuff. Damn Canada Post gets on my nerves! I'm waiting for three packages (including this one) I ordered between March 8th-10th and none of them have got to me yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oooh, what did you order?  I still can't decide!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elementaire* 

 
_I just placed my order last night - I spent $82 because I wanted the free shipping (I'm in Singapore) and I just couldn't decide what I really want... I got the burning heart palette, dollipop e/s, tiara pigment, goldilux pigment, absinthe pigment. 

I'm feeling kind guilty but excited anyway... hahaha_

 
I love all of the looks that others have done with the Burning Heart palette, but I am so afraid the colors will look terrible on me.  I am thinking of ordering the Sweetheart palette first and see how I like that one.  I definately want Tiara and Absinthe though.  They look amazing.  I can't wait to hear how you like them


----------



## elementaire (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I love all of the looks that others have done with the Burning Heart palette, but I am so afraid the colors will look terrible on me.  I am thinking of ordering the Sweetheart palette first and see how I like that one.  I definately want Tiara and Absinthe though.  They look amazing.  I can't wait to hear how you like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's gonna take some time! I think I'm gonna love tiara - I think I look better in silver than gold!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 22, 2010)

I ordered this past Wednesday (early) and I just got an email today saying it shipped. I hope it's not just shipping now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to get it today (Monday) as its my birthday and I've been wanting these products for so long. I HATE waiting!!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 22, 2010)

i think i'm going to order the eyeshadow palettes when i save up more money, they look really intriguing... but for now i'll just keep looking at swatches lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oooh, what did you order?  I still can't decide!_

 
I ordered three pigments: Goldilux, Junbug and Royal Sugar. I'm getting really impatient to get my stuff


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I ordered three pigments: Goldilux, Junbug and Royal Sugar. I'm getting really impatient to get my stuff_

 
Oooh, I am loving the looks of all of them!  Goldilux looks amazing wet from all of the pics and swatches I have seen.  I am still back and forth on what I want to order, so I still haven't hit the send button.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the pigments when you get them


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Oooh, I am loving the looks of all of them!  Goldilux looks amazing wet from all of the pics and swatches I have seen.  I am still back and forth on what I want to order, so I still haven't hit the send button.  Can't wait to hear what you think of the pigments when you get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got home and there's a note that I can pick my package up from the post office tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll do swatches and review hopefully by Wednesday


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just got home and there's a note that I can pick my package up from the post office tomorrow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll do swatches and review hopefully by Wednesday_

 





  I can't wait!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

I just ordered finally.  I spent days trying to decide, and I already have my cart full for a second order.  I decided on Poison Plum and Tako pressed eyeshadows and Tiara & Lumi loose eyeshadows.  I hope they hurry up and get here!!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I just ordered finally.  I spent days trying to decide, and I already have my cart full for a second order.  I decided on Poison Plum and Tako pressed eyeshadows and Tiara & Lumi loose eyeshadows.  I hope they hurry up and get here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see your goodies! I am going to place my order in the next week, I wish I had them now!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to see your goodies! I am going to place my order in the next week, I wish I had them now!!_

 
I am so excited to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was going to just order the Sweetheart palette, cause I want all of those colors but I really wanted the purple shadow most.  And I didn't want to have one quad and 1 single shadow, so I decided I will just get the colors that I want in singles even though the quads are cheaper.  I am silly like that, and have to have everything all matchy matchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am already planning a second order of the other 4 pressed shadows that I want, and Absinthe loose shadow.

I found this blog with a few FOTDs using the products, and some great swatches if you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sugarpill : Fly Like A Bird


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2010)

OMG those looks are so pretty! And so wearable!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_OMG those looks are so pretty! And so wearable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I thought the same thing.  Wearing the brights on just the other lid with the white in the majority of the lid looks awesome.  That's one of the reasons that I ordered Tako right off the bat.  I have been wanting a matte white shadow anyway, but after seeing those looks, I needed it like NOW.


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2010)

Yea holy moly! That white e/s has the best payoff! I think it also makes colors look "milky", like helps blend the colors from light to dark. Gosh stop making me look at these Audrey, I can't stand the wait!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Caved! I order the Burning Heart palette, junebug, and royal sugar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ok so just opened up my order tonight!

Jesus the payoff on the mattes in the palette are no joke~we'll be good friends!

The pigments are gorge but I feel they're gonna be like loose MES that need The FIX sprayed on 'em to get BOOM in your face action.

Royal Sugar is demi-boom!

Junebug is pretty boom by itself though!


Now the BAD:

Junebug arrived a little more than halfish full...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Ok so just opened up my order tonight!

Jesus the payoff on the mattes in the palette are no joke~we'll be good friends!

The pigments are gorge but I feel they're gonna be like loose MES that need The FIX sprayed on 'em to get BOOM in your face action.

Royal Sugar is demi-boom!

Junebug is pretty boom by itself though!


Now the BAD:

Junebug arrived a little more than halfish full..._

 
Insta-response from Amy:

Hi ************!

No worries, all the loose powders are packed by weight, not volume. Some  of the colors settle more than others because they contain ingredients  that are more dense. Junebug and Magpie are the usual culprits, while  the other colors are "fluffier" so appear more full. But if you weigh  them you'll see that they're all equal. Hope that answers your question!  

XOX
Amy


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Sugarpill Cosmetics | Facebook

FANPAGE!!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 23, 2010)

I can't wait to order some stuff! I've got my eye on a few pigments and palettes


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am so excited to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was going to just order the Sweetheart palette, cause I want all of those colors but I really wanted the purple shadow most. And I didn't want to have one quad and 1 single shadow, so I decided I will just get the colors that I want in singles even though the quads are cheaper. I am silly like that, and have to have everything all matchy matchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am already planning a second order of the other 4 pressed shadows that I want, and Absinthe loose shadow._

 
I wish she would do a "create your own quad" system. I really want poison point, tako, dollipop and buttercupcake but I love the quad packaging


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_I wish she would do a "create your own quad" system. I really want poison point, tako, dollipop and buttercupcake but I love the quad packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree.  I am hoping that will be an option in the future. I want certain shades more than others, and it would have been very hard for me to choose a quad because of that, so I ordered singles instead.  The quads are magnetic, so I am hoping for refill pans and empty quads soon!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Insta-response from Amy:

Hi ************!

No worries, all the loose powders are packed by weight, not volume. Some  of the colors settle more than others because they contain ingredients  that are more dense. Junebug and Magpie are the usual culprits, while  the other colors are "fluffier" so appear more full. But if you weigh  them you'll see that they're all equal. Hope that answers your question!  

XOX
Amy_

 
*Me*: Oh okay, thank you. Might wanna bring that to the attention of your  shoppers when they're viewing either loose e/s's page on the site.  Thanks again.

Are you considering lipsticks anytime soon? I'd  like to throw my money at an ethical person, rather than cave just  because 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also thank you for your personal and professional touch to everything I  got. I really appreciate the order sheet the most and you signing it  personally.

The packaging on your products are stellar; they look  like they should be sitting in a Sephora right now! I love the stickers  on the bottom of the loose shadows too! A crown for royal sugar and a  heart for Junebug! Very cute!

*Amy* :Ooooh! I don't know why I didn't think to put that info on the product  page. I have it on the FAQ, but the link is so tiny most people miss it.  Thanks for the suggestion! I'll have to update my site tomorrow. 

*I  am definitely considering doing lipsticks and lipglosses eventually!  Right now I'm just trying to expand my eyeshadow collection, but lips  are next on my list after I've released a few more eyeshadows. Thanks  for your support, you are too kind!*


XOXO
Amy

Awww thank you AGAIN!!! You are so so nice. I'm glad you liked  everything! I love signing those order sheets cuz it gives me an excuse  to buy Sharpies in pretty colors. ^__^

XOXO
Amy


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 23, 2010)

I received my sugarpill order a few weeks ago and i am SO impressed with the products.

I ordered dollipop and poison plum eyeshadows and goldilux pigment and i'm in love with them all. Goldilux is the most amazing gold pigment/eyeshadow i have ever seen. Even dry it goes on like a foil and looks awesome.

When i've got some more cash i'm going to place another order for some more of the pigments.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I found this blog with a few FOTDs using the products, and some great swatches if you scroll all the way to the bottom of the page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sugarpill : Fly Like A Bird_

 

I translated it in google, if anyone wants to know whats beiing said.

http://translate.google.com/translat...&sl=auto&tl=en


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I ordered this past Wednesday (early) and I just got an email today saying it shipped. I hope it's not just shipping now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to get it today (Monday) as its my birthday and I've been wanting these products for so long. I HATE waiting!!_

 
Awwww poor baby! Did u get them? She usually ships next day (as long as it's during the week). I wonder what happened. Happy belated bday!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I agree.  I am hoping that will be an option in the future. I want certain shades more than others, and it would have been very hard for me to choose a quad because of that, so I ordered singles instead.  The quads are magnetic, so I am hoping for refill pans and empty quads soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just asked her and she said:

Woo! Just finished updating all my loose eyeshadow descriptions, per  your awesome suggestion.  Thank you! I am such a dork for not  thinking of that sooner, heehee.

Oooh that's a good  question... A lot of people want to be able to purchase the pans  separately so they can mix and match their own palettes, and I think  that's a great idea! However, I'd have to figure out an entire line of  packaging for the pans if I do that, since I can't just send the pans  without safe and proper packaging. It takes months to get packaging  made, on top of the time I'd spend trying to figure out what I'd want to  use in the first place. So yes, I do want to do it, but it might take a  while to figure out the packaging. Hope that kind of answers your  questions! ^__^


XOX
Amy


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^^ i'll definitely be waiting for that since it's a much better deal to build a palette with colors that you like instead being stuck with.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2010)

I am so impressed. I ordered last night, fairly late, and I got a shipping confirmation before lunch today.  I may be placing a second order before I even receive my first!

I don't wear gold often, but Goldilux looks pretty awesome.  I am itching for Dollipop, Afterparty, Midori, Bulletproof, Absinthe and Junebug too.  And Royal Sugar...and...and...


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Just asked her and she said:

Woo! Just finished updating all my loose eyeshadow descriptions, per your awesome suggestion.  Thank you! I am such a dork for not thinking of that sooner, heehee.

Oooh that's a good question... A lot of people want to be able to purchase the pans separately so they can mix and match their own palettes, and I think that's a great idea! However, I'd have to figure out an entire line of packaging for the pans if I do that, since I can't just send the pans without safe and proper packaging. It takes months to get packaging made, on top of the time I'd spend trying to figure out what I'd want to use in the first place. So yes, I do want to do it, but it might take a while to figure out the packaging. Hope that kind of answers your questions! ^__^


XOX
Amy_

 
Wow - she answers everything!
I have ordered Kryolan from her before and been really impressed with her customer service but seeing things like this just makes me want to buy things from her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for asking the questions - its awesome to know that she is considering doing pans/palettes! I am also very happy about the possibilities of Lip products


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_Wow - she answers everything!
I have ordered Kryolan from her before and been really impressed with her customer service but *seeing things like this just makes me want to buy things from her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 
Thanks for asking the questions - its awesome to know that she is considering doing pans/palettes! I am also very happy about the possibilities of Lip products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 100%.  I am skipping the next few MAC collections in favor of Sugarpill.  The fact that we are spending hard earned money on Sugarpill matters to Amy, and she is as appreciative of our business as we are of her customer service.  I love that.  I love that she is very visable, and not just behind the scenes.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 23, 2010)

ok, I just posted my review on the blog so you can check out the full review and comparison swatches in there. But i just wanted to say that I loved Amy's customer service and her products. Goldilux is the most amazing gold and I have a lot of gold pigments. I think everyone at least needs this gold shade. I love how both Junebug and Royal Sugar look wet. I know I will use them quite a lot. Here's some swatches for you guys:





Goldilux





Goldilux dry (left) and wet (right) 





Junebug





Junebug dry (left) and wet (right) 





Royal Sugar





Royal Sugar dry (left) and wet (right)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ok, I just posted my review on the blog so you can check out the full review and comparison swatches in there. But i just wanted to say that I loved Amy's customer service and her products. Goldilux is the most amazing gold and I have a lot of gold pigments. I think everyone at least needs this gold shade. I love how both Junebug and Royal Sugar look wet. I know I will use them quite a lot. Here's some swatches for you guys:





Goldilux





Goldilux dry (left) and wet (right) 





Junebug





Junebug dry (left) and wet (right) 





Royal Sugar





Royal Sugar dry (left) and wet (right)_

 

Thank you so much for the review and swatches.  All 3 pigments look amazing, and I love your FOTD.  I can't wait to see what you do with Royal Sugar and Junebug too.  My Sugarpill wishlist is growing and growing.  Everything looks so awesome!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 23, 2010)

Goldilux looks pretty and I think Junebug looks kinda like Club e/s- pretty! Anyways it all looks so dang awesome, I don't know what to get!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Awwww poor baby! Did u get them? She usually ships next day (as long as it's during the week). I wonder what happened. Happy belated bday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks!! No not yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Ohio but I didn't think it would take THIS long! Maybe she has so many orders to fulfill...that's what I keep telling myself that and "it'll get here today!"


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2010)

So, when I first saw this brand it didn't appeal to me at all: I feel like the packaging and the whole image is just played out; it's been done before.Seeing the actual products have really changed my opinions. Shit damn, I need those eye shadows in my life!!!!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 24, 2010)

Goldilux looks beautiful!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 24, 2010)

Still no package!


----------



## wvc75 (Mar 24, 2010)

I too ordered from sugarpill on the 16th and live 90 miles away from the where the company is based!! Funny though this is my second order because my first one I got like in 2 days!!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 25, 2010)

It would figure that my order would take an eternity!! I've been looking forward to this for so long! I'm getting less and less excited...people in Canada got there's sooner than me! Just my luck I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and still no package today...


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_It would figure that my order would take an eternity!! I've been looking forward to this for so long! I'm getting less and less excited...people in Canada got there's sooner than me! Just my luck I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and still no package today..._

 
Do you live with other people? 
I've had the occasionally, "Oh. I tossed it over here, thought you'd see it." moment with my family.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 28, 2010)

^Yeah I have had that happen a lot. I'll check my status on my tracking #'s and see it has (Delivered Front Porch) written on them and I run and look and not see them and immediately freak out, and it just turns out my mom or sis tossed my box by the door so I didn't see it lol.


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

Everything looks so gorgeous! It's a shame I am transitioning away from brights right now (graduating soon, and I can't justify buying colors I won't be able to wear at work). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd love to splurge! The packaging is adorable too. If she makes cosmetics bags with the same cute designs, I'd be all over that.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, my order that supposedly shipped on 3/23 is still not here.  I don't know whether to be worried or not.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2010)

So excited!  My order arrived today, and just opening the box and seeing that bright pink paper, and a handwritten note from Amy got me super excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ordered Tako, Poison Plum, Tiara and Lumi.  Everything is so beautiful and bright and I am getting ready to place another order right now.  I want a few more of the loose shadows and the rest of the pressed ones, but I have to order a few at a time.  Now I just have to decide what I want most.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 31, 2010)

Enjoy all your goods! I love my loose shadows, I'm debating on what else I want to order next!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Enjoy all your goods! I love my loose shadows, I'm debating on what else I want to order next!_

 
Which ones do you have?

I just placed my second order and got Absinthe and Royal Sugar loose shadows and Midori, Afterparty and Dollipop pressed shadows


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Which ones do you have?

I just placed my second order and got Absinthe and Royal Sugar loose shadows and Midori, Afterparty and Dollipop pressed shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm glad you got ur stuff. Let us know what you think of them.

I'm also really itching to place a second order! I really want to get Absinthe and Lumi loose e/s as well as Tako and Midori.


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Which ones do you have?

I just placed my second order and got Absinthe and Royal Sugar loose shadows and Midori, Afterparty and Dollipop pressed shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
U will LOVE both Absinthe and Royal Sugar!!! They r perfection! I also love Dollipop! Midori is not the greatest but it is still pretty.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm glad you got ur stuff. Let us know what you think of them.

I'm also really itching to place a second order! I really want to get Absinthe and Lumi loose e/s as well as Tako and Midori._

 
Lady get Absinthe NOW! U will LOVE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Tako is the most divine matte white ever!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Lady get Absinthe NOW! U will LOVE!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Tako is the most divine matte white ever!_

 
lol, u're such an enabler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 placing an order this weekend


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Which ones do you have?

I just placed my second order and got Absinthe and Royal Sugar loose shadows and Midori, Afterparty and Dollipop pressed shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got all of them except Tiara, Goldilux, and and Lumi. I might be picking up some pressed shadows but I will try and fight the urge lol.


----------



## wvc75 (Apr 1, 2010)

I finaly got my order in !!  All I can say is that I was so excited to get my shadows that I took off what I was wearing just so i could play with all the sugarpill sweetness that had just arrived!!! Is that crazy or what?


----------



## lilMAClady (Apr 1, 2010)

My package arrived on Monday and I absolutely LOVE all of it!! It's so much fun, bright and creative. I'll be updating my blog with an FOTD, pictures and swatches tonight. When I'm done I'll post a link.


----------



## lilMAClady (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Do you live with other people? 
I've had the occasionally, "Oh. I tossed it over here, thought you'd see it." moment with my family._

 
Nope, only me myself and I. Thanks tho!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 1, 2010)

Yay I finally submitted my order today! I ordered 2 of the palettes and Goldilux and Lumi loose eyeshadows. I am sooo excited to get them, and hopefully I'll be able to get more later


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Yay I finally submitted my order today! I ordered 2 of the palettes and Goldilux and Lumi loose eyeshadows. I am sooo excited to get them, and hopefully I'll be able to get more later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can't wait for you to get your stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw that you made a Glamour Doll Eyes order too... I just placed my first one of those yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love getting makeup mail!


----------



## smashedseries (Apr 1, 2010)

Still waiting for my order to arrive. =.=||| I blame the fact that I'm in Singapore.
I can't wait for goldilux!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 2, 2010)

I am trying out my Sugarpill stuff today, and I am BLOWN AWAY by these pressed shadows.  As much as I love MAC, I can't stand their matte shadows.  They are impossible to blend.  These, however, are amazing.  I am wearing Tako in the inner corner and as a highlight, with MAC Beautiful Iris on the lid, Poison Plum in the crease, and MAC Designer Purple Pearglide to line.  LOVE it.  I have Dollipop, Midori and Afterparty on order, and I am definately going to order the rest of the pressed shadows as well.  Now I wish I would have ordered them all right off the bat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Posted a FOTD here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...7/#post1912974


----------



## lilMAClady (Apr 2, 2010)

My Blog is LIVE finally!! LOL here is a link with swatches and an FOTD.
Bridgette's Makeup Obsession (B.M.O)


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I am trying out my Sugarpill stuff today, and I am BLOWN AWAY by these pressed shadows.  As much as I love MAC, I can't stand their matte shadows.  They are impossible to blend.  These, however, are amazing.  I am wearing Tako in the inner corner and as a highlight, with MAC Beautiful Iris on the lid, Poison Plum in the crease, and MAC Designer Purple Pearglide to line.  LOVE it.  I have Dollipop, Midori and Afterparty on order, and I am definately going to order the rest of the pressed shadows as well.  Now I wish I would have ordered them all right off the bat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Posted a FOTD here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...7/#post1912974_

 
Dang this look is so gorgeous, Audrey! I'm wanting the purple pearlglide now, too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you are liking the Sugarpill, just makes me even more excited to get my order too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did limit myself as well- there were a couple more loose eyeshadows I wanted but I figured if I buy them slowly I will appreciate them more.


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm not into brights, but gosh does her line ever look gorgeous! And that gold eyeshadow just looks to die for!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 4, 2010)

Going for take #2~just purchased Sweetheart quad, Absinthe, Asylum, and Lumi Loose shadow!

When I actually master falsies I'll point my guns on some of those lashes!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 4, 2010)

I just purchased the burning heart palette from the clearance bin here (though the purple shadow was swapped with the white from the other palette, but that's ok cause I already have the purple one.)  I will now have all the pressed shadows but the black, but plan to get that one too.  I am loving Sugarpill!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well I just completed haul #2


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Well I just completed haul #2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Soooo, what did you get?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 6, 2010)

I got the silver and gold pigments, Cold Heart palette, Midori and Love+ pressed shadows


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 8, 2010)

Lumi is amazing.  That's all.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Going for take #2~just purchased Sweetheart quad, Absinthe, Asylum, and Lumi Loose shadow!

When I actually master falsies I'll point my guns on some of those lashes!_

 
Got my 2nd package today!


Okay Lumi, Asylum, and Absinthe are so AMAZING!

I dislike mid-tone greens usually but Absinthe sounded amazing is! Perfect lime green and applies very smooth and pigmented!

With Lumi I was expecting something I already have seen but didn't have; good thing I got it anyway! It's the stuff of dreams! Beautiful fairy film is all I  can say! Don't ever spill this--clean up will kill you!

Asylum is crazy awesome! It's a metallic red with great, pigmented sheen!

I blended Asylum into Absinthe! The transition from one to the other is a pretty gold!

The sweetheart palette is what else? Sweet!
The only true mattes are Dollipop (pink) and Tako (white). After party (blue) and Midori (green) have a little sheen.

I have something similar to Afterparty already, poo.
Ignore the first swatch, the 2nd is blue balls dust from Medusa's Makeup that I pressed, the 3rd is Sugarpill's Afterparty and the 4th is blue balls dust from Medusa's makeup in it's original form.
IMO the pressed MM dust I have is more brilliant.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my second order today, and I am just as pleased as I am with the first.  I agree with Goat... Absinthe is the perfect lime green.  I am a green lover anyway, but this one is really beautiful.  So is Midori.  I can't wait to wear them together!  Dollipop is INSANE.  Holy Moly, she is BRIGHT. WOW.  Afterparty is pretty, but looks similar to MAC Freshwater and Blue Calm on me.  I'll be keeping it to complete the collection though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Royal Sugar is super pretty.  I swatched it dry, from the lid, and got mostly blue glitter.  I am hoping wet, it packs a little more punch.  But I will get lots of use out of it either way.  I am thinking I might just plan to get everything in the line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There isn't one thing yet that I don't love.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 9, 2010)

So again I apologize for the Iphone's pic quality but if this helps anyone in their purchases than it was worth taking these pics.

The four long horizontal swatches in a row include:
Sparkly demi matte Indigo blurple, Royal Sugar
Lime Green sheen, Absinthe
Foresty-green iridescent, Junebug
Metallic Red Rust, Asylum

Three dots in a row include:
Lumi over Fascinating e/l. (bottom)
Lumi over Smolder e/l. (middle)
Lumi over Mystery Kohl Power e/l.(top)

Lone ghostly green-white iridescent includes:
Lumi

(used zero eye primer btw)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ Junebug is definately going in my next order! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you so much for the swatches!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 9, 2010)

^right? Isn't just different and so special!?
No prob! Can't always keep a good thing to yourself.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 9, 2010)

The Sweetheart and Burning Heart Quads

Sweetheart Quad contains:
Tako- matte white
Dolllipop-Matte Hot Pink
Midori-Leafy Green with some sheen
Afterparty-Blue with some sheen

Burning Heart Quad contains:
Poison Plum-Matte Purple
Love+-Matte Red
Flamepoint-Matte Orange
Buttercupcake-Matte Yellow

(no e/s base btw)


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 9, 2010)

Just for comparison: 
MUFE#92 (top) + Poison Plum 9 (middle) + coastal Scents hot pot CM07 (bottom)

MUFE 92 and CS CM07 are way more blue based.
Poison Plum way more red based.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 9, 2010)

hmmm, I need Poison Plum now. I like red based purple based shades better. They bring out the hazels.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 9, 2010)

The sweetheart quad would be my perfect combination if only Afterparty was replaced with poison plum :'(


----------



## queen_kitty (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LisaOrestea* 

 
_The sweetheart quad would be my perfect combination if only Afterparty was replaced with poison plum :'(_

 
I totally agree!  

I'm hoping she has some kind of promotion again, like she did when she first started up, because I missed it.  Free shipping would be especially awesome.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_hmmm, I need Poison Plum now. I like red based purple based shades better. They bring out the hazels._

 
Poison Plum is gorgeous.  You won't be disappointed!

I got the quad that I purchased from the clearance bin here... it has the red, orange, yellow, and the purple was swapped out with the white shadow.  I can always use white, so I grabbed it since I didn't have the other 3 shadows.  Wowweeee.  The colors are so bright and beautiful, but I am slightly intimidated.  Good thing I just bought a new bottle of makeup remover... gonna sit and do nothing but play with makeup for hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So now, I have all of the pressed shadows but bulletproof.  I can't wait til Amy adds more colors to the line!


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 10, 2010)

Yea I got mine today and wowsa! These colors are soooo pigmented! They are pretty in photos bit even prettier irl, they look so much more intense. Just a bit of a swipe provides awesome color! Can't wait to use these!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 11, 2010)

Aw man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wore Dollipop yesterday and think I may have an allergy to it.  I went to bed and woke up with stained eyelids and pink eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm hoping it was just a fluke.  Never had any allergies to anything with red dye before.  Sure hope it's not starting now.  Bummer.

Edit: That was even with TWO bases - Bare Canvas Paint and a NYX jumbo pencil.


----------



## elementaire (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Aw man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wore Dollipop yesterday and think I may have an allergy to it.  I went to bed and woke up with stained eyelids and pink eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm hoping it was just a fluke.  Never had any allergies to anything with red dye before.  Sure hope it's not starting now.  Bummer.

Edit: That was even with TWO bases - Bare Canvas Paint and a NYX jumbo pencil._

 
Hope you're ok Audrey - that sounds nasty! I do get stained lids with MUFE 92 so I'm hoping Poison Plum will not stain them. I also get flaky lids if I wear MUFE 92 for too long hours... I try to stay away nowadays but I still can't bear to sell it away. It's such an amazing purple! My sugarpill haul just arrived a couple of days ago so I can't wait to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the burning heart palette, dollipop e/s single, loose shadows in tiara, goldilux and absinthe.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elementaire* 

 
_Hope you're ok Audrey - that sounds nasty! I do get stained lids with MUFE 92 so I'm hoping Poison Plum will not stain them. I also get flaky lids if I wear MUFE 92 for too long hours... I try to stay away nowadays but I still can't bear to sell it away. It's such an amazing purple! My sugarpill haul just arrived a couple of days ago so I can't wait to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I got the burning heart palette, dollipop e/s single, loose shadows in tiara, goldilux and absinthe._

 
They are much better now, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wore Poison Plum with no reaction or staining.  I am hoping it was something other than an allergy to Dollipop.  I will try it one more time before I give up on it for good.  It is such an awesome pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad your goodies arrived.  Can't wait to hear what you think of them!!


----------



## elementaire (Apr 13, 2010)

hey everyone I posted a look I did at the FOTD's forum plus a mini review too. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/s...l-look-162902/


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 13, 2010)

^^ You look great!  Poison Plum is much more red on you than it is me... such a gorgeous color.  I love it paired with the gold


----------



## LionQueen (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my order a couple days ago but due to a bunch of crap, only just now got the chance to play... this stuff is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the Burning Heart palette and Goldilux - Goldilux has to be the most amazing metallic gold ever. just a tiny bit on the tear duct really jazzes up a look.  And yay for Buttercupcake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm going to place another order soon - I'm dying to get Lumi.

One question - does anyone know if the loose pigments are lipsafe? I tried a tiny bit of Goldilux mixed with a peach gloss I have, and the result was gorgeous, but I cant find anything on the Sugarpill site saying whether or not they're lipsafe...?


----------



## elementaire (Apr 14, 2010)

today I did another look but I'd forgotten to take pictures! I used Tiara (with fix+) on the inner third of the lids, the orange e/s on the outside and MAC glamour check on the outer v. Blend out with MAC texture, highlight with blanc type. I like it! It's neutral with a bit of jazz. I used Ever Hip l/s (Give me Liberty of London) and Queen Bee (Naked Honey) lipglass on top. I'm really loving this lip combo.


----------



## elementaire (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't stop playing with these sugarpill stuff. Here's another look (that I rock at the post office haha) I did today:












More pictures:  silly face

one more silly face

Dirty GPS - base
Absinthe chromalust (pigment) today, on my lids.
Goldilux - inner corners
MAC Grey Range (from Photorealism quad) - Crease
MAC Print - Outer corners
MAC Tippy - Cheeks
MAC Ever Hip and Queen Bee - lips


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 15, 2010)

I gotta try this stuff! I think I want a quad and two loose eye shadows...


----------



## Babylard (Apr 15, 2010)

sugarpill seems like nice stuff.. i wanna try it out D:


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 20, 2010)

Added Lumi and Blue Balls from Medusa's Makeup to my Orly nail polish called Fruit Punch. Looks so different; it looks like a lite version Electric Fuchsia l/g in nailpolish form. =D


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally got to try the quad I bought last Thursday, and I really love it! Well there is one thing, it seems the purple in the Cold Heart quad seems to stain my eyelids when I removed my makeup. Other than that no reactions or anything just need to play with a good base so the purple doesn't stain in the future!


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 20, 2010)

Omg! The colors look sooo awesome!


----------



## Poupette (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so excited! I placed an order yesterday and it was shipped just a short while after! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I ordered:

* Burning Heart Palette
* Sweetheart Palette
* Pressed Eyeshadow  "Bulletproof"
* Loose Eyeshadow "Absinthe"
* Loose Eyeshadow  "Asylum" 
* Loose Eyeshadow "Decora"
* Loose Eyeshadow "Goldilux"
*  Loose Eyeshadow "Hysteric"
* Loose Eyeshadow "Junebug"
* Loose  Eyeshadow "Lumi"
* Loose Eyeshadow "Magpie"
* Loose Eyeshadow  "Royal Sugar"
* Loose Eyeshadow "Starling"
* Loose Eyeshadow  "Tiara"

Yay!!


----------



## astronaut (Apr 23, 2010)

I got sugarpill! Going to play with them this weekend and write up a review and compare them with similar shades I have. So far it's looking GOOD!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 25, 2010)

Ya know, I don't think my reaction a few days ago was to Dollipop, I think it was to the MAC reflects glitter that I used WITH Dollipop.  I used that same glitter with other shadows and had the same problem.

I am just thrilled with my Sugarpill stuff.  I can't say enough good things about the pressed shadows and Lumi especially


----------



## astronaut (Apr 26, 2010)

Here are swatches and my review:

I T S L I Z 8 9


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 28, 2010)

Royal Sugar in clear polish! 
I finally have stopped shopping around for that deep but true summer naval blue!

(It looks darker in person though, my Iphone makes it lean more toward what Royal Sugar looks like in the container).


----------



## Poupette (Apr 30, 2010)

I got my huge order today and am thrilled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Everything looks fabulous and I can't wail til I get to play with my new pretties!


----------



## dxgirly (May 1, 2010)

Ahhh I still really want to try some of this stuff!! MUST.BUDGET.


----------



## Candee Sparks (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Royal Sugar in clear polish! 
I finally have stopped shopping around for that deep but true summer naval blue!

(It looks darker in person though, my Iphone makes it lean more toward what Royal Sugar looks like in the container).







_

 
You have no idea how badly you just made me want Royal Sugar. I thought I did some good damage with my Burning Heart palette but my head is spinning at the thought of even using Royal Sugar! I hate not being able to order anything online.


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_I got my huge order today and am thrilled! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Everything looks fabulous and I can't wail til I get to play with my new pretties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Yay, i'm so happy shipping to Europe doesn't take forever, I just placed my order & i'm in the UK. I got:

- Burning Heart quad
- Sweetheart quad
- Starling
- Goldilux
- Royal Sugar
- Decora
- Lumi






 I'm so excited. I need it arrive before 24th though! Also waiting on samples of Tiara, Absinthe & Goldilux (got too excited & ordered full size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) from a swap.


----------



## Poupette (May 2, 2010)

Yep, it took 11 business days! Pretty good considering the volcano business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I hope you love your stuff as much as I love mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Yay, i'm so happy shipping to Europe doesn't take forever, I just placed my order & i'm in the UK. I got:

- Burning Heart quad
- Sweetheart quad
- Starling
- Goldilux
- Royal Sugar
- Decora
- Lumi






 I'm so excited. I need it arrive before 24th though! Also waiting on samples of Tiara, Absinthe & Goldilux (got too excited & ordered full size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) from a swap._


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ya know, I don't think my reaction a few days ago was to Dollipop, I think it was to the MAC reflects glitter that I used WITH Dollipop.  I used that same glitter with other shadows and had the same problem.

I am just thrilled with my Sugarpill stuff.  I can't say enough good things about the pressed shadows and Lumi especially 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Fortunately it wasn't Dollipop, but you have to be really careful with glitter. The little glitterparticles can scratch in your eyes. I asked a MUA one time if glitter could be used on the eyelid, but he said i better shouldn't. Now i am to affraid to try. Scratching doesn't sound good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also really like sugarpill. A got some stuff i while ago. The shipping was fast, after a week and one day my order arrived!


----------



## Kirsty (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkdollface* 

 
_Fortunately it wasn't Dollipop, but you have to be really careful with glitter. The little glitterparticles can scratch in your eyes. I asked a MUA one time if glitter could be used on the eyelid, but he said i better shouldn't. Now i am to affraid to try. Scratching doesn't sound good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also really like sugarpill. A got some stuff i while ago. The shipping was fast, after a week and one day my order arrived!_

 
What did you get?

I've never had a problem with using glitter around the eyes, but I must be a rebel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the world has gone health & safety mad.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_What did you get?

I've never had a problem with using glitter around the eyes, but I must be a rebel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the world has gone health & safety mad._

 
I got 4 pigments in Absinthe, Lumi, Royal Sugar and Starling and i got the sweetheart palette.

You are right about the gone health and safety mad. I have contacts and my eyes get irritated when a little bit sand comes under the contacts, so i am not gonna try glitter. I am happy with glitterliners, but it is good that your eyes are fine with the glitter


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 6, 2010)

I got my Sugarpill goodies yesterday! The Sweetheart and Burning Heart quads. I'm so excited about using them! They swatch beautifully.


----------



## Kirsty (May 17, 2010)

I've just been thinking, because I ordered over $100 of stuff, i'm worried that i'm gonna be hit with customs charges. Did this happen to anyone from the UK (or Europe)?


----------



## PinkBasset (May 17, 2010)

^What is the limit in UK after you must pay customs (and taxes?)? In Finland we can order up to about 45€ from non-EU-country without paying customs, above that you may have to.


----------



## PinkBasset (May 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about ordering Poison Plum and Royal Sugar. I would love to see a colour like RS in pressed eyeshadow form, I'm not so good with loose pigments.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I've just been thinking, because I ordered over $100 of stuff, i'm worried that i'm gonna be hit with customs charges. Did this happen to anyone from the UK (or Europe)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, i wouldn't be surprised if you got a customs charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the limit you can purchase without getting hit by customs is around the £20 mark................. I didn't get a customs charge when i received my order but it only came to $36 and i think she didn't mark the exact price down on the customs note.

Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky?


----------



## Poupette (May 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I've just been thinking, because I ordered over $100 of stuff, i'm worried that i'm gonna be hit with customs charges. Did this happen to anyone from the UK (or Europe)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Trust me, customs won't be a problem for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tee hee


----------



## Kirsty (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_Trust me, customs won't be a problem for you.  tee hee_

 

Ahh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thanks


----------



## Kirsty (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poupette* 

 
_Trust me, customs won't be a problem for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tee hee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It arrived today, and nada to pay


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_It arrived today, and nada to pay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did she mark the correct value on the package? I want to order but am afraid of customs fees


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 22, 2010)

About how long did it take for anyone in the US to get their order? I didn't get a tracking number or anything. :/


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay... is anyone having shopping cart issues? I tried to place an order, but the shopping cart page keeps freezing and shutting the website down.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 8, 2010)

Nevermind I figured it out. I had to upgrade my browser.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, I would like to officially thank you ladies (and fuss at you a bit since this is gonna kill my wallet!) for introducing me to SugarPill! I got the Burning Heart pallette today, and the Asylum loose eyeshadow. Amazing! I love everything... and I can't wait to play!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ingenue* 

 
_Okay, I would like to officially thank you ladies (and fuss at you a bit since this is gonna kill my wallet!) for introducing me to SugarPill! I got the Burning Heart pallette today, and the Asylum loose eyeshadow. Amazing! I love everything... and I can't wait to play!_

 
Enjoy your goodies you are going to LOVE them!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Jul 16, 2010)

ok now im dying to try these! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the swatches i've seen online thus far!

will save up for a few shadows and perhaps a quad when i can!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

I swatched them last night and wore three of the colors today. OMG. Gorgeous!!!!

And I wore them without a primer and blended them down so I could err on the side of normal at work today. lol.

I'll put the pics and review up on my blog tonight.

VIVA LA SUGARPILL!


----------



## PinkBasset (Jul 16, 2010)

I just got Midori and Poison Plum!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2010)

Any suggestions ladies on the loose shadows that really stand out? I want to get Goldilux and one other one.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 16, 2010)

Asylum is GORGEOUS! But I don't know if you wanna wear a red pigment everyday. lol

I just ordered Magpie, Royal Sugar and Lumi. I'll swatch 'em when I get 'em and let you know!


----------



## equus18 (Jul 17, 2010)

The colors are so pigmented and bold!  I am putting up my MAC Clarity, Chrome Yellow, Orange, Gesso up for swap because I like Sugarpill's better and I don't like to have dupes in my makeup collection.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm due to crash from my Sugarpill High! lol. I just got Goldilux and Tiara in the mail. They are STUNNING!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 1, 2010)

I just used Sugarpill on a recent shoot (and paid homage to Shrinkle) on my blog...

www.shahadakarim.blogspot.com


----------



## bell21 (Aug 8, 2010)

After reading and rereading this thread the past 2 months I finally gave  in and placed my SugarPill order, I got: 
4-Color Palette / Burning Heart
4-Color Palette / Sweetheart
Decora Loose Eyeshadow
 Tiara Loose Eyeshadow
 Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow
 Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow
 Starling Loose Eyeshadow
 Junebug Loose Eyeshadow
 Magpie Loose Eyeshadow
I'm super excited to get my package and play with everything!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 8, 2010)

I just got confirmation that my order of 
Goldilux
Magpie
and 
Royal Sugar 
has just been shipped. I already have 2 of the 3 quads and I love them. I was going back and forth about the loose shadows. I was scared they would be too shimmery. I cant wait to get them and start playing!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2010)

I made my order at about 4am Saturday morning and got e-mail confirmation at about 6-7am Sunday morning saying it had been dispatched.  It's now 2am on Monday and I want it NOW.  Lol.  I'm supposed to be going out today and tomorrow and I want to be home to receive my package!

I bought the Burning Heart Palette, Sweetheart Palette, Bulletproof Single Eyeshadow (so I have every pan eye shadow) and I also bought Lumi Loose Eyeshadow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm currently in the USA so I know it won't take as long to get to me as it would if I were in the UK where I live - but I'm still being very impatient.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 9, 2010)

I want to get Royal Sugar but I'd want to get something else.. any recs? I'm probably gonna order next week till I get paid.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone in Virginia ordered from Sugarpill?  I'm interested into how long it takes to receive the order.  I'm really impatient and I've started asking the mailmen/women when I see them if they have a package for me.  XD


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm in California and it should be one day's shipping. But it takes up to a week for me. So it may take a teeny bit longer for you. She ships parcel post. It's worth the wait though!

I got all of the pressed shadows. Every.single.one is EXCELLENT. I love this brand!


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 11, 2010)

I can understand the wait being worth it but I've heard of so many people saying they got it within a couple days.  I'm assuming she switched companies, because it's definitely not happening now.  Really bummed to be honest.  I was hoping I'd have it by now.  ;/

Edit:  It's here it's here it's here it's here it's here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So excited!  Everything is so bright and pretty!  Yay!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 11, 2010)

YAYYYY!!!!

I'm glad you got it. I just ordered a couple more loose shadows last night. I got the confirmation right away. I'll let you guys know when I get it.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone wanting to place a large order (possibly to get free shipping) & is afraid of customs charges..don't be. I ordered $120 worth, but she marked the customs thing $15. 

It took a month to get to me in the UK, but worth the wait. 

Also I had the issue where the cart kept crashing. Everytime I added an item to the cart it crashed, so I had to End Proccess on the browser. Then open the browser go back on the site & add the next item. It took ages to get about 8 things in there, but I really wanted them, so I made it work


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Anyone wanting to place a large order (possibly to get free shipping) & is afraid of customs charges..don't be. I ordered $120 worth, but she marked the customs thing $15. 

It took a month to get to me in the UK, but worth the wait. 

Also I had the issue where the cart kept crashing. Everytime I added an item to the cart it crashed, so I had to End Proccess on the browser. Then open the browser go back on the site & add the next item. It took ages to get about 8 things in there, but I really wanted them, so I made it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
 The cart tends to crash if the browser is too slow. I emailed her about it and she told me to use Firefox. I did, and it's been going just fine every since.


----------



## bell21 (Aug 16, 2010)

I received my sugarpill goodies today! One thing I've noticed is that the loose shadows don't have any kind of seal so I ended up with some of the jars covered on shadow :-( it wasn't a ton but still a pain to clean up.  The colors look super fun and vibrant even swatched without a base. I cant wait to have time to properly play with them.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 18, 2010)

You guys, my Sugarpill collection is COMPLETE! I now officially have every single item on that site. I'm in love with EVERYTHING! Seriously. I'm glad her selection isn't that huge. Otherwise I'd be UP A CREEK.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the up side to having a smaller selection is that she can really control the quality. I have ZERO complaints about this brand. She sped up the shipping too. My last order got here in two days! Sugarpill is AWESOME!


----------



## queen_kitty (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe she mentioned on her blog that she would be releasing some new pressed shadows soon!  I'm so excited to see what she's come up with!


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queen_kitty* 

 
_I believe she mentioned on her blog that she would be releasing some new pressed shadows soon! I'm so excited to see what she's come up with!_

 

Omg I'm going to go BROKE behind this line!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't WAIT for the new additions!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 18, 2010)

Thought I would pop in to share my love of Magpie Chromalust shadow. Foiled it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. That is all


----------



## Nicala (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm dying for Magpie and Royal Sugar *drooooooool*


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 19, 2010)

I want to get all of the loose eyeshadows.  I have Lumi - just want the rest!

I wore the pressed eyeshadows for the first time and was really upset because they creased even after using UDPP and a liiiittle bit of NYX Milk Jumbo Pencil.

I'm sure the only reason they creased was because I naturally have very oily lids and I'm in Virginia at the moment - I realise that it's not the hottest/most humid here as other places, however because I live in the UK my body isn't at all used to this kind of heat so I think it made it worse.

My eye shadows never crease when I'm in the UK so I'm assuming when I go back and use them they'll be just fine.


----------



## elementaire (Aug 20, 2010)

that's weird.. I live in Singapore where it's super hot and humid everyday (tropical climate) and sugarpill's e/s never crease on me. I use TFSI and/or Mac paint in Bare Canvas as my base.


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 20, 2010)

That is strange. I've worn the shadow with and without primer (I normally just use a MAC Paint Pot or MUFE Aqua Cream and it has never creased. I've never used UDPP. I know some folks swear by it, but I prefer a multi-tasking product for something like primer.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 20, 2010)

Bah, that's good for you, but really not good for me.

I mean the creasing wasn't AWFUL, but I noticed it.. and it really bugged me because my eye shadow NEVER creases.  I wonder if maybe I put too much of the Milk on?  Or not enough UDPP?  I was getting low and had picked up another one that day but I really am scared to try again lol.

I love the shadows too, so I'm really hoping it hasn't been a waste of money because they're SO bright and pigmented and they look fantastic.  Sigh.  I could try Painterly Paintpot by I left that back in the UK because when I first started using it I noticed it didn't really... do much for me.  I felt it looked quite patchy and I dunno.  I know it was an even coat but I just haven't used it since.

Any other tips?


----------



## XxDearestxx (Aug 22, 2010)

*Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadows....*

Does anyone happen to know what empty palette these would fit into. I really want to pick some of these awesome shadows up but I really want a palette for them please help!!! 
Thank you in advance


----------



## Nicala (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadows....*

I believe MUFE palettes fit them


----------



## XxDearestxx (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadows....*

During my research last night I found some people that said they had heard that to but the sugarpill was actually a little bigger than the MUFE. The MUFE will fit the tiny little four palettes from Sugarpill but not vice versa.


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadows....*

I will put them to the Z-palettes.


----------



## XxDearestxx (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Sugarpill Pressed Eyeshadows....*

OMG Duh lol I don't know why I didn't think of a Z palette Thanx


----------



## Luiza_T (Aug 27, 2010)

Yay! My order just arrived! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It took 10 days from the time I ordered the products until I got it.


----------



## megan92 (Sep 4, 2010)

whoa sorry if this isn't news but there seems to be a few new loose shadows on the site!  soo pretty.  i have yet to try any sugarpill products yet but i def want goldilux.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh damn I should not have looked there ARE new loose shadows


----------



## Luiza_T (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Oh damn I should not have looked there ARE new loose shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me neither.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 4, 2010)

Those new shades are beautiful!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 5, 2010)

I know ya'll, especially that BLACK!!! AHHHHH Must not buy yet!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_I know ya'll, especially that BLACK!!! AHHHHH Must not buy yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, especially the black one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if there will be new pressed eyeshadows too?


----------



## Nicala (Sep 5, 2010)

Ooooo.. my debit card is in TROUBLE!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm loving these new pigments. I must resist though :/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep that black one is calling me. But no more pigments until Nov!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 14, 2010)

*Swatches* of the new loose shadows by Xsparkage
NEW Sugarpill Chroma Lust Swatches  xsparkage


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 14, 2010)

Stella is Stellar! It's toooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Caderas (Sep 15, 2010)

jazziebabycakes and pursebuzz also did some YT videos on them!!

I want.. Stella, Magentric, Weekender, Darling, and Paper Doll.. so $65.00 with shipping?  aaaand, done.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 19, 2010)

I just ordered Stella and Magentric loose shadows. I can wait for the others. Just when I thought my Sugarpill collection was complete...


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 19, 2010)

I just ordered:

Birthday Girl
Darling
Tipsy
Paperdoll
Stella
Absinthe
Starling

I'm 6 items off having the complete Sugarpill range! I can't wait for Darling in particular. Mmmm teal


----------



## elementaire (Sep 21, 2010)

I wonder how similar is darling to partylicious?


----------



## xKiKix (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elementaire* 

 
_I wonder how similar is darling to partylicious?_

 
You know I was looking at the website and I thought the same exact thing, lol


----------



## Meisje (Sep 21, 2010)

Ask the swatch thread! There's a good chance someone has both and would be happy to swatch them for you.

Edit: I just remembered that the incredible blogger *Jangsara * (see link below) has posted separate swatches of both... I just asked a question on her blog about the similarity.

http://jangsara.blogspot.com/


----------



## miss-lilly (Sep 27, 2010)

I received my order today and both loose e/s I got are absolutely gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goldilux is exactly as everybody else already said: the most shiny, pigmented and completely stunning gold e/s I've ever seen.
Stella is awesome too! The multicolored sparkles really show up and I imagine that it will look amazing over a black base


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, NOTHING beats goldilux. That is hands down my best gold pigment in the history of makup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and Goldilux, making friends...


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 27, 2010)

What the heck is Shrinkles?  Does it shrink your wrinkles or is it a person???


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 27, 2010)

My Stella and Magentric just arrived!!!! I swatched a teeny bit................OMG!


----------



## Caderas (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_What the heck is Shrinkles?  Does it shrink your wrinkles or is it a person???_

 
Shrinkle is a girl that makes some kick ass clothes, and I believe got her start by selling stuff on Ebay including Kryolan, and eyelashes!  Her blog is here:

http://blog.shrinkle.com/

It's a pretty fun read!!


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 28, 2010)

I have swathes and reviews of all the new loose shadows on my blog. I reviewed them a few weeks ago! Just click the link.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Oct 14, 2010)

Yey, I have my first sugarpill palette (cold heart) ordered and hopefully arriving soon... been waiting to try it for ages!!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 23, 2010)

I still haven't got anything from this line. I really need to get on that.


----------



## PurpleCherry (Oct 28, 2010)

I've just recieved my SP order!! I cannot tell you how excited I was, when the postman handed me a little box with a blue Sugarpill logo stamped across the front! I'm in the UK and it shipped to me in 9 days - SO happy and I cannot stop staring at Goldilux. I also got Lumi and I cannot wait to start playing with them both!! I'm going to email Amy back and say thank you.

  	LONG LIVE SUGARPILL!!


----------



## Nicala (Oct 28, 2010)

I just wanted to let you guys know that All Cosmetic Wholesale now carries SP! They don't carry pigments though


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 31, 2010)

I splurged big time on this brand over the weekend. Can't wait to see everything. Plenty of swatches to come!!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

wow i was scared to get any sugarpill at first but now I have to try it


----------



## dxgirly (Nov 1, 2010)

Got my first package in the mail today. Here are some pics. I got Paperdoll and Birthday Girl first. Many more to come in a couple of days


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 3, 2010)

Well my sugarpill cold heart pallette arrived last week and it looks wonderful. I've swatched the eyeshadows on my hand and they look VERY pigmented indeed. If they apply half as good as they swatch then they'll put my bright UD shadows to shame!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	So far I've only been able to actually wear the matte white (can't really rock the bright colours at work, lol) but I look forward to doing a 'look' with this pallette soon. May even share some pics if it turns out okay


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Finally got round to trying out my new Cold Heart palette. The shadows are great, they are SO pigmented!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I've posted a FOTD here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/171638/cold-hearted-sugarpill-fotd-and-new-hair


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 16, 2010)

After hearing such great things about the pigmentation, I got myself Poison Plum eyeshadow. I have to say - I was a bit dissapointed :S it wasn''t very pigmented at all. I guess I must have gotten a bad one cause the swatches I have seen online have been amazing! I guess I'll try another shade and see what happens


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2010)

haha, I was about to post this!!  I already have my shopping cart full.   YAY SUGARPILL!  (and, Amy of course!)



LisaOrestea said:


>


----------



## LisaOrestea (Nov 26, 2010)

I have ordered the sweet heart palette and goldielux  decided to give it another chance after not thinking much of Poison Plum (which I swapped for Mac Solarbits in Scatterays....LOVE!)

  	I have heard SO many good things so I guess me and PP weren't a good match for each other haha!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 26, 2010)

I just ordered Lumi and Stella with the discount. Thanks ladies for posting it.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 26, 2010)

She said on the facebook page that more pressed shadows and glosses are coming soon.  I believe I saw something on Twitter about an eyeshadow primer as well!!!  I can't wait!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 27, 2010)

I print-screened this from my e-mail for the Pink Weekend deal.  Here's the new Glorify Eyeshadow Primer packaging.. cute!!
​ 

​


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoo Hooo!!! I LOVE Sugarpill. I've been using the bulletproof eyeshadow in my brows for the most dramatic looks. That shadow does NOT budge. Love it!


----------



## Caderas (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone got any news on the new pressed eyeshadows and/or the lip glosses?  I've just heard some words, but nothing permanent!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 9, 2011)

I recieved goldilux and the sweet heart palette yesterday - WOW.
  	I havn't had a chance to wear them all yet but they swatch like a dream. Tako is the most amazingly pigmented white I have ever found! Nothing beats this - and im a bit in love with Dollipop too!

  	Im skipping the peacocky collection and getting the burning heart palette instead now - MAC shadows just won't cut it after this haha.


----------



## Ingenue (Jan 9, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> I recieved goldilux and the sweet heart palette yesterday - WOW.
> I havn't had a chance to wear them all yet but they swatch like a dream. Tako is the most amazingly pigmented white I have ever found! Nothing beats this - and im a bit in love with Dollipop too!
> 
> Im skipping the peacocky collection and getting the burning heart palette instead now - MAC shadows just won't cut it after this haha.



 	Yeah, Sugarpill will ruin you for MAC. You'll never be the same again! lolol! They REALLY perform. This is an amazing brand. I continue to be impressed with it.


----------



## EmWyllie (Jan 12, 2011)

I finally got my order from the Cyber Weekend sale! Customs held it up for 5 1/2 weeks. >_< 

  	I'm REALLY impressed with the loose shadows!! I haven't swatched my Pressed yet, had to take pictures of them for the blog before I could do that, but I'm sure they're going to be just as fantastic. 

  	Does anyone have info on the new pressed shadows or the glosses or primer?


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jan 12, 2011)

I really hope there is a grey pressed shadow coming out - I need a grey that performs as well as tako does!


----------



## EmWyllie (Feb 16, 2011)

Did anyone else take advantage of the 20% off offer with on the 14th and 15th for their first birthday? I snagged the rest of the Chromalusts I didn't get with my first order. Though I'm still waiting on Asylum to be available on the website.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Feb 17, 2011)

I got the burning heart palette  can't wait! I get so much use out of my sweet heart palette, I can't wait to play with some new colours!


----------



## queen_kitty (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought the Burning Heart palette too, I wish the Sweetheart palette had been available when I ordered, but I'll pick it up later along with Lumi. 

  	I've used the Burning Heart palette twice since getting it on Friday. And I did a silly look just testing it out as well with all of the colors.  I love it so much!!!  On Saturday, I used flamepoint on my lid with the Hello Kitty Lucky Tom palette with creme de miel on the inner lid and Lucky tom on the outer lid and in the crease.  It was so pretty, of course my family kept telling me how bright my eyes were, haha!  Today, I'm using Poison Plum in the crease and outer outer corner along with Too Face Mess in a Dress in the middle and outer of the lid with Stars and Rockets on the inner lid, and Aromaleigh's Pandora on the tear duct.  Both looks I did graphic black winged eyeliner. 

  	Really, really liking them so much, it takes hardly no work at all to use them well as they are so pigmented.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 15, 2011)

i just ordered the sweetheart palette with the new loose eyeshadow paper doll. i cant wait to try it out since i've heard such great reviews about this brand.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2011)

Was Asylum discountinued?  I looked on her site and didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## kirari (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember reading something about one of the ingredients to produce it has been out of stock for a while.  She may have pulled it because of that.


----------



## Deelite033 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh wow. it's been a while since I've logged in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I went to high school with Amy... so happy to see her success


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 23, 2011)

i am in LOVE with the sweetheart palette. i've proceeded to order her other palettes as well. such bright and pigment eyeshadows.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Mar 31, 2011)

:'( I want new colours!

	My burning heart palette still isn't here  it got lost in transit so Amy has sent me a new one. Fingers crossed it gets here soon


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 26, 2011)

I want new colors too! It's been a long time, and I'm so very impatient! haha


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought the sweetheart palette today, so now I own every color they currently offer on their site (pan and loose), except for Bulletproof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I never did get my hands on the red loose eyeshadow though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	*edit* Oops! Sorry for the double-post. I didn't even realize I was the last one to comment.


----------



## m0rg3nst3rn (Jun 10, 2011)

*Sugarpill Heads Up*

For anyone that has been waiting for it, I just wanted to let you all know that *Asylum is back in stock!*


----------



## EmWyllie (Jun 16, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, Asylum, the red loose shadow, is back on Sugarpill!! I ordered one last week and it should be coming soon! =)


----------



## dxgirly (Jun 16, 2011)

EmWyllie said:


> Just so everyone knows, Asylum, the red loose shadow, is back on Sugarpill!! I ordered one last week and it should be coming soon! =)



 	I really need to get this before it sells out again. It's the only product from them that I don't own!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know that this thread hasn't been active in awhile and I have finally purchase two items from Sugarpill! Poison Plum Pressed Eyeshadow is so stunning!!! I will have to rely on the matte texture of Pressed Eyeshadows since some of MAC's matte eyeshadows can be chalky and patchy when swatched. Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow is gorgeous!! I have never seen a color that is intensely pigmented!! I will have to purchase more soon!


----------



## sinergy (Oct 13, 2011)

Ive been wanting to try sugarpill for a long time now..but havent gotten around to it after looking at some of Squalid's pix though really had me rethinking them those mattes do look superb!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 15, 2011)

^Do so!!! They are amazing!!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 22, 2011)

I need more colors. I already own everything from this entire line. I've heard rumblings of new things.... but I haven't actually seen anything yet.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2011)

^So have I! I have heard there are going to be some new products and I have yet to see them.


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 27, 2011)

I found this shortly after I posted!! Yayyyyy!!! I'm so excited!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	*edit*
  	durr.... it would be nice if I posted the link! LOL!
http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2011/10/sugarpill-sneak-peek.html


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 27, 2011)

That seems like a positive, I've been wanting to buy more loose powders but if I can save some cash on a bundle I'm there!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 27, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> That seems like a positive, I've been wanting to buy more loose powders but if I can save some cash on a bundle I'm there!



 	I know! I think those are really cool too! I already own all of the loose eyesahdows, so I really have no need for a 3 pack, but I'm thinking about picking one up when they come out for a giveaway on my blog. )


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 27, 2011)

The new pressed eyeshadows are gorgeous!! Love the pigmentation!!


----------



## singer82 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got my first haul from this brand and I'm in love!!! I took advantage of the 30% off sale they just had. I got 7 of the loose shadows for 58$!!! I'm actually glad its a smaller brand, it gives me time to get everything lol


----------



## princess sarah (Dec 12, 2011)

Im currently waiting on my 4th Haul from the Pink Weekend Sale.. I now nearly have every shadow. The only one I couldnt get that I wanted from the sale was Poison Plum.

  	So excited for the new colours to come out, this brand = love!

  	I should post up my swatches from my blog


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 15, 2011)

When I got my haul last week, I fell in love with Weekender and Darling Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows as well as Starling and Paperdoll Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows and Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow. I'm now waiting on two Tiara Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows. One for the winner of my giveaway and one for me. I am so hooked on this brand! I now want to get more of them!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2011)

^*Looks on your blog*


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 15, 2011)

GlamQueen21 said:


> When I got my haul last week, I fell in love with Weekender and Darling Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows as well as Starling and Paperdoll Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows and Flamepoint Pressed Eyeshadow. I'm now waiting on two Tiara Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows. One for the winner of my giveaway and one for me. I am so hooked on this brand! I now want to get more of them!



 	God we need to hang man. If you're in SA, we really need to hang.


----------



## princess sarah (Dec 15, 2011)

Im hoping to get my order in before christmas! Its my 4th order!

  	There are new colours that are due out soon, the wait is killing me!!!!!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 16, 2011)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> God we need to hang man. If you're in SA, we really need to hang.


  	I know!! We sure do nned to hang! And yes I am in SA.


  	On Topic: I just got Tiara Chromalust Loose Eyeshadow and it's a very gorgeous silver!!


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

I hear a lot of people arent getting their orders from the sale a few weeks ago


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 18, 2011)

^Well I mean their Black Friday and Cyber Monday sale had a huge response. I'm gonna give them the benefit of the doubt on that one.


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Dec 21, 2011)

arvika said:


> I hear a lot of people arent getting their orders from the sale a few weeks ago



 	I actually ordered from them during that time, and I think they have the post office pick up their orders, and sadly I do believe they can only pick up so much. Mine was technically sent to the post office on the 1st, but it didn't update until it arrived at my door on the 10th  It was quite odd, but because of the crazy amount of shipping USPS has to do during this time... plus the fact that I think Amy only has about 9 or so employees from what I read on a interview she did... yeah :/ Probably a mix of all of those made it hard to ship everything. Plus if a much smaller indie company like... say Glamourdolleyes, sold over 4000 units, you can imagine what Sugarpill sold  A lot. Haha.

  	EDIT: As for the news colors... I am excited, but I'm quite sad that there isn't a crazy matte bio green I was secretly hoping for in the back of my mind


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

the new colors look awesome and i hope this means they will put out the mega huge palette from the hk show.. <3


----------



## singer82 (Jan 8, 2012)

I put my Suagrpill haul post in my blog (in my siggy) This was from the sale around Christmas time. I am DEFINATELY getting more! My next SP purchase will be the shadow palletes though.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 8, 2012)

^Saw your Sugarpill Haul and it's amazing!!!


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 8, 2012)

I have read somewhere from Amy that they werent planning on doing those palettes again.... im itching to see the new colours and get my hands on them!! I have only seen the sneak peek photos of them around, does anyone have details? Sugarpill Shadows are amazing



singer82 said:


> I put my Suagrpill haul post in my blog (in my siggy) This was from the sale around Christmas time. I am DEFINATELY getting more! My next SP purchase will be the shadow palletes though.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking forward to new colors as I already own all that there is so far!

  	Goldilux is a MUST HAVE!

  	& Darling is beautiful on the lid with a neutral crease! love this look!


----------



## singer82 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks love! I adore them


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 16, 2012)

^Your welcome! I'm giong to order some more Sugarpill soon.


----------



## Nik88 (Feb 18, 2012)

I ordered some bits this week, a few pairs of eyelashes, burning heart palette and asylum. I simply cannot wait for them to turn up. I already have nine chromalusts which I adore and a couple of the pressed shadows. Sugarpill produce such incredibly pigmented products, all brands should aim to be this good


----------



## Meisje (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a sample of the Paperdoll loose shadow and it doesn't look much like the swatches I keep seeing --- it's pretty and twinkly but very, very lightly pigmented. Even when I pack it on, it's incredibly sheer. I'm thinking I got a dud. I tried it wet, and it was better, but not like the swatches online.

  	I would definitely try them again though, because they are obviously good products. There's no way something could generate this much buzz without being great...


----------



## dxgirly (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone heard rumblings of the new palette coming out in May? I saw something yesterday or the day before about a lime green eyeshadow in it? Has anyone seen photos of these yet?!


----------



## kirari (Apr 23, 2012)

She's posted a few pictures of her wearing a few of the new shades.  One was described as a minty aqua (http://instagr.am/p/Js6wpkFIet/) and the other is a lime color (http://instagr.am/p/Jm-_43FId4/).


----------



## kirari (May 1, 2012)

Here's the promo for the new palette which launches May 18th. 

  	To me, the purple looks awfully close to poison plum.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 1, 2012)

I saw the new palette and I do hope that the purple is not close to Poison Plum.


----------



## kirari (May 2, 2012)

She posted a pic of it on facebook.  It looks pinker than poison plum to me, so here's hoping. 

  	Still haven't decided if I'm particularly fond of this shade or not.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 15, 2012)

The Heartbreaker Collection comes out this Friday! I'm so excited!! I plan to get the palette for sure!


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 17, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> The Heartbreaker Collection comes out this Friday! I'm so excited!! I plan to get the palette for sure!


  	I'm very excited as well! The colours are right up my alley especially the lime and royal blue. I was afraid the purple would be like poison plum, but you can already see swatches of all the colours in her online shop (you just can't buy them yet) and now i think it's ligher and pinker than poison plum. I need money!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 17, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm very excited as well! The colours are right up my alley especially the lime and royal blue. I was afraid the purple would be like poison plum, but you can already see swatches of all the colours in her online shop (you just can't buy them yet) and now i think it's ligher and pinker than poison plum. I need money!


  	 Me too! I cannot wait to place an order tomorrow!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 17, 2012)

I am staying up until 3AM EST to order.  I don't want to chance missing out.  This palette is all of my favorite colors in one!  So excited!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 17, 2012)

OMG! That palette might be my first purchase from Sugarpill!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 17, 2012)

These were posted on FB. Umm yeah I'm getting this palette!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2012)

Yep I'm going to be all over this!!!! This will be my third Sugarpill palette!!!!


----------



## duckrodeo (May 17, 2012)

Just a little bit longer and this will be my first Sugarpill purchase! The colors are to die for! I can't wait to use it and mix the colors with my Sleek Acid palette


----------



## Richelle83 (May 17, 2012)

It's up!!! Now I can go to bed lol.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 18, 2012)

Ordered my Heart Breaker palette just before 3AM EST this morning and got a shipping notice within 30 minutes!  So excited!

  	And OMG, did you all see this!?!?  More pressed e/s coming... PASTELS!

http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2011/10/sugarpill-sneak-peek.html?m=1


----------



## Richelle83 (May 18, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> *Ordered my Heart Breaker palette just before 3AM EST this morning and got a shipping notice within 30 minutes*!  So excited!
> 
> And OMG, did you all see this!?!?  More pressed e/s coming... PASTELS!
> 
> http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2011/10/sugarpill-sneak-peek.html?m=1


  	Me too! It hasn't updated though.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 18, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> Ordered my Heart Breaker palette just before 3AM EST this morning and got a shipping notice within 30 minutes!  So excited!
> 
> And OMG, did you all see this!?!?  More pressed e/s coming... PASTELS!
> 
> http://portraitofmai.blogspot.com/2011/10/sugarpill-sneak-peek.html?m=1


  	I have seen those colours quite some time ago, so i was confused when i saw the heart breaker palette. I'm way more excited for the heart breaker palette than for the other new shadows, so i'm glad we get this one first


----------



## dancinbluegirl (May 18, 2012)

Amy mentioned that they had several palettes in the works so I bet we'll see the rest of the colors included in palettes soon. They mentioned that the Heart Breaker palette was the last in the series so I'm presuming they're going to have a different theme for the upcoming palettes. I hope they'll be available at IMATS LA.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 19, 2012)

Man, T just reviewed the palette! http://www.temptalia.com/sugarpill-heart-breaker-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches That eye look is frickin gorgeous!


----------



## duckrodeo (May 19, 2012)

Ahhh prettyyy. Mochi is to die for!


----------



## Richelle83 (May 21, 2012)

Quick swatches

  	Left has pixy epoxy right side is with a shader brush.


----------



## duckrodeo (May 21, 2012)

Yayyy I got my palettes tonight! I got Heartbreaker, Burning Heart and Sweetheart! I'm so shocked at how big the shadows are! Much bigger than regular MAC shadows. Ohh I am so overwhelmed by pigmented loveliness, not sure which shades to play with!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 22, 2012)

My palette arrived last night and I LOVE it!  I am wearing Acidberry today with a Junebug (That was the sample that came with my order).  They looks awesome together!

  	Does anyone have any tips for using the Chromalust e/s?  They seem much more loose than other pigments I have tried.  I tried them wet with water and ELF fixing spray, over an e/s base, but there is still alot of fall out.  What do you use?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2012)

I got the palette on Monday. I will be recreating Temptalia's "quick eye look" as soon as I can. Another winner from Sugarpill. The quality is amazing and worth every penny paid. Shrinkle's company is an exemplary example of what a independent cosmetic company should be. I'm in love.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2012)

My Sugarpill order shipped Friday and I don't know when that I will get it since I placed an order on it Friday morning around 9am.


----------



## Richelle83 (May 22, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> My palette arrived last night and I LOVE it!  I am wearing Acidberry today with a Junebug (That was the sample that came with my order).  They looks awesome together!
> 
> *Does anyone have any tips for using the Chromalust e/s?*  They seem much more loose than other pigments I have tried.  I tried them wet with water and ELF fixing spray, over an e/s base, but there is still alot of fall out.  What do you use?


  	Fyrinnae's Pixy Epoxy always works for me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 22, 2012)

AudreyNicole said:


> My palette arrived last night and I LOVE it!  I am wearing Acidberry today with a Junebug (That was the sample that came with my order).  They looks awesome together!
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for using the Chromalust e/s?  They seem much more loose than other pigments I have tried.  I tried them wet with water and ELF fixing spray, over an e/s base, but there is still alot of fall out.  What do you use?


  	 Use Too Faced Shadow Insurance Glitter Glue. It's amazing and it prevents fall out.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (May 22, 2012)

Try Inglot's Duraline.  It's literally a miracle product that should be in everyone's kit.


----------



## duckrodeo (May 22, 2012)

Soooo excited for this palette!! I love it! I used Mochi and 2am today with Dollymix and Midori and created this look, taken with my cellphone because I had to rush out the door!





  	These colors apply beaautifully! I'm going to use Acidberry and Velocity soon. Man these eyeshadows blend like none other, soo pigmented too!


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions on bases to use with the Chromalusts.

  	I am wearing MAC Vanilla on my lid up to the brow, 2AM in the crease, and MAC Sketch on the outer V.  Lots of beautiful color, but totally wearable for every day.  I think this palette is my favorite makeup item in a LONG time.  I hesitated ordering the other 2 palettes (I sold my originals that were brand new and have regretted it since) and now both are sold out.  Hope they restock soon!!


----------



## rockin (May 23, 2012)

Such a pretty look, duckrodeo!


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (May 23, 2012)

duckrodeo said:


> Soooo excited for this palette!! I love it! I used Mochi and 2am today with Dollymix and Midori and created this look, taken with my cellphone because I had to rush out the door!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I love your makeup look! Those colors look great together


----------



## duckrodeo (May 23, 2012)

UrbanSweetheart said:


> I love your makeup look! Those colors look great together


  	Thanks ladies! It was fun to create and experience Sugarpill eyeshadows first hand! Now I'm hooked!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2012)

I got the Heart Breaker palette a few days ago and I am in LOVE. The colours are all really cute together and super bright  I did a review and a quick look here on my blog if anyone wants to see xx


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love the Heart Breaker Palette!! I did a couple of looks using the palette and it is awesome!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 1, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I got the Heart Breaker palette a few days ago and I am in LOVE. The colours are all really cute together and super bright  I did a review and a quick look here on my blog if anyone wants to see xx


  	That eye look is HOT!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I got the Heart Breaker palette a few days ago and I am in LOVE. The colours are all really cute together and super bright  I did a review and a quick look here on my blog if anyone wants to see xx


  	LOVE the eye look!!!!!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 2, 2012)

IMATS pre-view of the new shadows and pigments http://blog.mycosmeticbag.com/sneak-peeks/imats-la-new-sugarpill-eyeshadow-pigments


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> IMATS pre-view of the new shadows and pigments http://blog.mycosmeticbag.com/sneak-peeks/imats-la-new-sugarpill-eyeshadow-pigments


  	That Cold Chemistry palette already has my money!!!!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 8, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> IMATS pre-view of the new shadows and pigments http://blog.mycosmeticbag.com/sneak-peeks/imats-la-new-sugarpill-eyeshadow-pigments


  	Thanks for the link! I went looking for more swatches and found these http://portraitofmai.blogspot.nl/2012/06/new-sugarpill-pressed-palettes-and.html


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 8, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks for the link! I went looking for more swatches and found these http://portraitofmai.blogspot.nl/2012/06/new-sugarpill-pressed-palettes-and.html


  	Thanks!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

I wonder if those 3 "Heart" series palettes will be restocked anytime soon 
  	Loving the bright colors and am excited to try those  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Guess i'm a little late to the party lol, only found out about this brand a few days ago.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 12, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> I wonder if those 3 "Heart" series palettes will be restocked anytime soon
> Loving the bright colors and am excited to try those
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes you are majorly late lol but better late than never! Not sure when they will be restocked either, no one has answered that question of facebook and it has been asked many times! Almost out of stock for 2 months now!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Yes you are majorly late lol but better late than never! Not sure when they will be restocked either, no one has answered that question of facebook and it has been asked many times! Almost out of stock for 2 months now!


  	2 months holy cow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, thanks alot for the info, and as you already said, better late than never lol 
  	I see there are new colors on their way, the Cold Chemistry palette looks gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Might as well wait for that one then i suppose


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Tiny update ..
  	So i did some research, and found a Dutch webshop that still had one of the Sugarpill palettes in stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I purchased the Sweetheart palette, and since i was already doing damage anyway, i also threw in some Chromalust eyeshadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I bought the Absinthe, Goldilux, and the Royal Sugar one. Can't wait to receive 'em


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 12, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Tiny update ..
> So i did some research, and found a Dutch webshop that still had one of the Sugarpill palettes in stock
> 
> 
> ...








 Those are all good choices!! The description for Royal Sugar kills me!!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Those are all good choices!! The description for Royal Sugar kills me!!


  	Thanks, yeah Royal Sugar is indeed to die for!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Tbh, i couldn't really choose lol, i wanted them ALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Will definitely add some more in the near future!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 12, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> Those are all good choices!! *The description for Royal Sugar kills me!! *


  	 Oooh my .. I only just now read the description on the official site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Wasn't even aware


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

For those who are still interested, all the eyeshadow palettes have been restocked on the Sugarpill website


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just placed an order on Birthday Girl and Hysteric Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows. Cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Liz2012 (Jul 30, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I just placed an order on Birthday Girl and Hysteric Chromalust Loose Eyeshadows. Cannot wait to get them!


  	Yayyyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your goodies


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Liz2012 said:


> Yayyyy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	 Thanks! I cannot wait to recieve them on Monday!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 4, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> That Cold Chemistry palette already has my money!!!!


	It has my interest as well...did you get it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> It has my interest as well...did you get it?


  	Is it out already? I've been away so I'm just getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## Liz2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> Is it out already? I've been away so I'm just getting back into the swing of things.


  	Don't think so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not on the website anyway.


----------



## dancinbluegirl (Sep 5, 2012)

The Cold Chemistry palette is coming out soon, it with the Sparkle Baby palette and the neon chromalusts were debuted at IMATS LA.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2012)

This palette looks like a good way to try the brand, my being noobie and all


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 6, 2012)

I am obssessed with this makeup line! I have every shadow and chromalust that has been released and depotted them all into a Z Palette so all my pressed eyeshdows are together. I need to sit down tho and put all my chromalusts into pans and then I can put them in their own palette as well.

  	I even use this palette alot on my clients and my makeup school photoshoots!! Because I am in Australia, I always change my clock to the release time so that I dont miss out!

  	We miss out on the limited edition shadow @#$% on Beautylish and luckily they have amazing customer support and replied to my email ensuring us there will be chances for us to get hold of it later down the track.

  	Will definately be hauling the new chromalusts and new palettes the moment they are released


----------



## LadyMisfit (Sep 6, 2012)

I just received my order from Beautylish. I got heartbreaker with the limited edition @#&%! shade. I already own Burning Heart palette for almost a year now. I love this company! They make some awesome eye shadows. I plan to order Sweetheart palette next. Afterwards I plan to get Sparkle Baby (once it is released).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 19, 2012)

I finally ordered the Heartbreaker palette. I ordered it now, because the limited shade @#$%! is now also on the sugerpill site and I wanted that one too. I'm so glad Amy decided to put it on her site too, since Beautylish doesn't ship international.


----------



## singer82 (Oct 21, 2012)

Cold Chemistry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Freaking gorgeous! Can't wait for it to come out!
  	I need to get the Heartbreaker palette too. I have the other two and LOVE them!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey ladies Are there any sugarpill sales this weekend? Someone dish please.....LOL


----------



## kimibos (Nov 20, 2012)

girls is mochi eyeshadow similar/a duper for mac's my melody e/s???


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 20, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Someone dish please.....LOL


  	 I'm looking out for an e-mail about it and a post on their fan page if they are going to  have a sale for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 21, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I'm looking out for an e-mail about it and a post on their fan page if they are going to  have a sale for Black Friday and Cyber Monday.


  GlamQueen, my sister said they are having a sale this weekend starting Friday 30% off, Saturday 20% and so on. I will be checking it out.  If it so I am buying


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 21, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I will be checking it out. If it so I am buying


  	 I saw that someone posted about it on Sugarpill's Fan Page and I too am excited!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I saw that someone posted about it on Sugarpill's Fan Page and I too am excited!


  	It's started! Yay!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 23, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> It's started! Yay!


  	Too bad all the lashes have been sold out for weeks if not months


----------



## Liz2012 (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone already made an order today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wasn't planning on buying anything from Sugarpill atm but the sale makes it really attractive to place an order ..


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 23, 2012)

Hehe, I've placed a massive order this morning, totaling $110.60 USD. I was waiting for this sale to finally try the products


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Hehe, I've placed a massive order this morning, totaling $110.60 USD. I was waiting for this sale to finally try the products


  	Sweet! I placed quite a big order too but I just e-mailed them asking if I could cancel. I'm going to be away from 8 Dec to early January so I won't be around to chase after it if bloody customs sticks its oar in.

  	I should have thought about it before I got all got hyped up and placed the order. I hope they'll let me cancel.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 23, 2012)

Placed an order too and cannot wait to get my goodies!!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 23, 2012)

Just bought the sweetheart palette and bulletproof eyeshadow..


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 23, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Sweet! I placed quite a big order too but I just e-mailed them asking if I could cancel. I'm going to be away from 8 Dec to early January so I won't be around to chase after it if bloody customs sticks its oar in.
> 
> I should have thought about it before I got all got hyped up and placed the order. I hope they'll let me cancel.


  	So they did cancel the order... and I placed 6 smaller orders within the hour. lol.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 25, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> So they did cancel the order... and I placed 6 smaller orders within the hour. lol.


  	Haha, glad to hear that you'll be getting your goodies after all.  That sale was too good to say no to, eh? 
  	What did you get?

  	I bought Sweetheart and Heartbreaker palettes, Zillonaire lose eyeshadow trio, as well as Lumi, Magpie, Absinthe, Paperdoll and Weekender loose eyeshadows.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> Haha, glad to hear that you'll be getting your goodies after all.  That sale was too good to say no to, eh?
> What did you get?
> 
> I bought Sweetheart and Heartbreaker palettes, Zillonaire lose eyeshadow trio, as well as Lumi, Magpie, Absinthe, Paperdoll and Weekender loose eyeshadows.


  	I know! The total shipping cost was pretty nasty though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here's the damage:
	Magpie Loose Eyeshadow 
  	Weekender Loose Eyeshadow 
  	Asylum Loose Eyeshadow
  	Tipsy Loose Eyeshadow
  	Paperdoll Loose Eyeshadow
  	Magentric Loose Eyeshadow
	Zillionaire Loose Eyeshadow Trio
	Reckless Loose Eyeshadow Trio
	Frostbitten Loose Eyeshadow Trio
	Atomic Loose Eyeshadow Trio

  	That's basically all their loose shadows hehe. I already had the three quads, so I didn't have to worry about them. I was hoping that the IMATS LE pressed shadow would make an appearance too, but no such luck.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 26, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Atomic Loose Eyeshadow Trio
> That's basically all their loose shadows hehe. I already had the three quads, so I didn't have to worry about them. I was hoping that the IMATS LE pressed shadow would make an appearance too, but no such luck.


  	How can that be? There is free shipping for all orders over $75.
  	ETA: Wait you placed more small orders instead of one big right? That would indeed make it expensive.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> How can that be? There is free shipping for all orders over $75.
> ETA: *Wait you placed more small orders instead of one big right?* That would indeed make it expensive.


  	Yup. I honestly hate myself sometimes for being so paranoid. Lol. But I'm leaving on the 8th and if it gets the customs treatment it will be a pain to track the thing down when I get back early January.


----------



## Eleentje (Nov 26, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Atomic Loose Eyeshadow Trio
> That's basically all their loose shadows hehe. I already had the three quads, so I didn't have to worry about them. I was hoping that the IMATS LE pressed shadow would make an appearance too, but no such luck.


  	I was hoping for it too, but the expected release date has been moved to January.

  	By the way, don't mean to rain on your parade, but I think it doesn't matter to customs, if there are multiple small orders sent from the same sender to the same addressee. If they get sent out/ arrive to customs at the same time, they just consolidate them as one big order :S I keep my fingers crossed for you that it won't happen in your case.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Eleentje said:


> I was hoping for it too, but the expected release date has been moved to January.
> 
> By the way, don't mean to rain on your parade, but I think it doesn't matter to customs, if there are multiple small orders sent from the same sender to the same addressee. If they get sent out/ arrive to customs at the same time, they just consolidate them as one big order :S I keep my fingers crossed for you that it won't happen in your case.


  	heh. i'll be doubly screwed over then.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 26, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Yup. I honestly hate myself sometimes for being so paranoid. Lol. But I'm leaving on the 8th and if it gets the customs treatment it will be a pain to track the thing down when I get back early January.


  	I hope you'll have no problems getting your stuff.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> I hope you'll have no problems getting your stuff.


  	Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have a feeling I'll be just fine


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 26, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Jup me too Never had any problems with sugarpill. I love that brand and Amy. It's so cute that she makes a small note on the invoice with each order.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> Jup me too Never had any problems with sugarpill. I love that brand and Amy. It's so cute that she makes a small note on the invoice with each order.


  	Awww, poor girl! She'll have to make six of 'em notes for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have high hopes for the loose shadows because I adore her pressed ones. I know it's not exactly her style but a neutral Sugarpill palette would be brilliant. It would be everything I wanted UD Naked (aka shimmery warm toned mess) to be. 

  	*le sigh*


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 26, 2012)

I got the three palettes and one loose eyeshadow in Darling to clear for free shipping on the order I placed Friday.

  	Everything valued over $20 Canada is subjected to possible Custom, Duty, Tax and service charges when it hits the boarder about 50% of the value I usually end up paying. I Just hoping they will skip it as it will come in small box VIA USPS. They some times miss these/skip them when they com in the common postal routes, any larger the PO always look at them. lol

  	The last time I ordered was February 2011, it was overdue. I just wish all the lashes weren't sold out. So wanted Toxic!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 26, 2012)

AniBEE said:


> I got the three palettes and one loose eyeshadow in Darling to clear for free shipping on the order I placed Friday.
> 
> Everything valued over $20 Canada is subjected to possible Custom, Duty, Tax and service charges when it hits the boarder about 50% of the value I usually end up paying. I Just hoping they will skip it as it will come in small box VIA USPS. They some times miss these/skip them when they com in the common postal routes, any larger the PO always look at them. lol
> 
> The last time I ordered was February 2011, it was overdue. I just wish all the lashes weren't sold out. So wanted Toxic!


  	Gah! Are the sold out falsies LE or permanent? It never occurred to me to buy any because I can't wear them but now I'm intrigued. Perhaps they will restock so that you can get them later?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Awww, poor girl! She'll have to make six of 'em notes for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	If you want pigmented neutrals maybe MUFE shadows are worth looking into? I only have brights from MUFE, but they have a similar texture to Sugarpill.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> If you want pigmented neutrals maybe MUFE shadows are worth looking into? I only have brights from MUFE, but they have a similar texture to Sugarpill.


  	I never really looked into MUFE. I only have their liquid thingy you're supposed to put over your eyeshadow to make it waterproof and it's living in its box untouched.

  	I'll check out their e/s the next time I go to Rotterdam or Den Haag. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> I never really looked into MUFE. I only have their liquid thingy you're supposed to put over your eyeshadow to make it waterproof and it's living in its box untouched.
> 
> I'll check out their e/s the next time I go to Rotterdam or Den Haag. Thanks for the tip


  	They have really great shadows and I also like the Matte Velvet+ foundation a lot. In Sephora they unfortunately have not a lot to chose from. I order online from the link on the belgian MUFE site, but if you want to be able to feel some of the shadows first it's definitely worth a look in Sephora.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 27, 2012)

Pinkdollface said:


> They have really great shadows and I also like the Matte Velvet+ foundation a lot. *In Sephora they unfortunately have not a lot to chose from*. I order online from the link on the belgian MUFE site, but if you want to be able to feel some of the shadows first it's definitely worth a look in Sephora.


  	That explains it. One of the reasons MUFE hasn't caught my eye is that there seems to be so little to choose from at Sephora and I  thought that was the entire range.

  	I'll check out the Belgian website


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That explains it. One of the reasons MUFE hasn't caught my eye is that there seems to be so little to choose from at Sephora and I  thought that was the entire range.
> 
> I'll check out the Belgian website


  	It's not nearly everything The pictures of the colours on the site are not always accurate so it would help to search for swatches if you see an interesting shade.


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 27, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> Gah! Are the sold out falsies LE or permanent? It never occurred to me to buy any because I can't wear them but now I'm intrigued. Perhaps they will restock so that you can get them later?


  	They're mostly permanent, been cited as LE other then the IMATS LA eyeshadow they brought out. They have discontinued some of their other lashes.I was just shocked to see them all sold out when I placed my order Friday morning. lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Nov 28, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> That explains it. One of the reasons MUFE hasn't caught my eye is that there seems to be so little to choose from at Sephora and I  thought that was the entire range.
> 
> I'll check out the Belgian website


  	Ow one more thing. The eyeshadows can also be used as blushes and vice versa, so some colours only appear when you search for the blushes like the purple 92.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 29, 2012)

Woohoo, just got my shipping notification.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 11, 2013)

What's with all the out-of-stocks on the Sugarpill website? Replacing some oldies with new colours perhaps?


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 12, 2013)

They just had a huge sale so I'm expecting it to take while to restock.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 13, 2013)

The lashes have been out of stock even before the sale for months. I don't understand why it takes so long to restock them.

  	Edit: I just saw that the lashes are now all in stock, but a lot of the shadows and pigments are out of stock. I could take a while before there's a restock.


----------



## BuickMackane (Jan 14, 2013)

Were the single pressed shadows included in the sale too? Almost all of them are out of stock and I seem to remember they weren't in the sale. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> Were the single pressed shadows included in the sale too? Almost all of them are out of stock and I seem to remember they weren't in the sale. I might be wrong though.


  	I don't know if they were available at that time, but if they were yes.


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Jan 20, 2013)

I can't view most of the pages on this thread.
  	I keep getting warnings from google that look like this..? anyone else?


  	Quote: 	 		 			* 				Danger: Malware Ahead!*
 				Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.specktra.net.
 				Content from old-hondagirl.net, a known malware distributor, has been inserted into this web page. Visiting this page now is very likely to infect your computer with malware.
 				Malware is malicious software that causes things like identity theft, financial loss, and permanent file deletion


----------



## Kitiara (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, I get the same thing. :/


----------



## Nikki Taylor (Feb 2, 2013)

glad its not just me



  	sketchy


----------



## Thia Winter (May 24, 2013)

Just placed my first order.....Got 10 of the Chromalust loose eyeshadows and I'm in LOVE!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2013)

Nikki Taylor said:


> I can't view most of the pages on this thread.
> I keep getting warnings from google that look like this..? anyone else?


  	This is still an issue. I just got that warning as well.


----------



## pleasantmacabre (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone going to PHAME XPO in a few weeks? Willing to do a CP? I want the full palette with all the shadows ! I don't know where else to ask lol


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jun 24, 2013)

pleasantmacabre said:


> Anyone going to PHAME XPO in a few weeks? Willing to do a CP? I want the full palette with all the shadows ! I don't know where else to ask lol


	 I'm looking for someone too! Let me know if you find someone


----------



## pockykami (Aug 6, 2013)

Did anyone get the elecktrocute pigments? I'd love to see pics!


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 7, 2013)

I did but It's going to take awhile before they show up at my door.


----------



## singer82 (Aug 9, 2013)

What happened to the cold chemistry palette?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 9, 2013)

singer82 said:


> What happened to the cold chemistry palette?


  	She still has to release it. At the end of this blog post http://blog.shrinkle.com/vegas-road...trade-show-hangin-with-iron-fist-and-joyrich/ she mentiones that it takes a lot of time to take the swatch photos and edit them, but that she wants to release the rest (elektro cute and asteria are mentioned too but already released) ASAP. I was a bit sad that she didn't send an email when the elektro cute chromalusts were released, because when I found out some were already sold out. I'll just wait now till they restock. I really want the cold chemistry and sparkle baby shadows too!


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 9, 2013)

It seems that old chemistry and sparkle baby will be in the fall. (not that far away) I soo want sparkle baby abus a few shades i can see myself working through ont  daily bases. Kitty in particular.

  	My Asteria order is waiting at the PO. *_*


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 9, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> She still has to release it. At the end of this blog post http://blog.shrinkle.com/vegas-road...trade-show-hangin-with-iron-fist-and-joyrich/ she mentiones that it takes a lot of time to take the swatch photos and edit them, but that she wants to release the rest (elektro cute and asteria are mentioned too but already released) ASAP. I was a bit sad that she didn't send an email when the elektro cute chromalusts were released, because when I found out some were already sold out. I'll just wait now till they restock. I really want the cold chemistry and sparkle baby shadows too!


  	She just announced on FB they are back in stock. 

  	Thanks for the link, makes sense as to why it's taking so long to release the other items.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 10, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> She just announced on FB they are back in stock.
> 
> Thanks for the link, makes sense as to why it's taking so long to release the other items.


  	Thanks and no problem I got the email that notified me they were back in stock, but I have to wait till the 24th when I get money again. I hope I can place an order together with the Cold Chemistry and Sparkle Baby stuff. I love that she takes the time to put up swatches on her site. I think they are very helpful.


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

So is Asteria being relaunched with Cold Chemistry and Sparkle Baby palettes?


----------



## beautelle (Aug 10, 2013)

singer82 said:


> What happened to the cold chemistry palette?


  These are the exact words I said to myself today...can't wait for more Sugarpill items so I can justify my goldilux purchase!:bigstar:


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 12, 2013)

Asteria was their first LE product an only made 1000 of them.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 12, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> Asteria was their first LE product an only made 1000 of them.


 I thought @#$%! eyeshadow was their first LE but that was released a couple of times. Maybe she'll make more of Asteria too?


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 12, 2013)

^ we can hope!

  	And your right about @#$%! but it was never stated as the how many there will be of @#$%!. It has been limited to trade shows and once online sales.


----------



## beautelle (Aug 12, 2013)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cold Chemistry is coming out tomorrow!!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 17, 2013)

It's not up yet...


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 17, 2013)

beautelle said:


> It's not up yet...


  	Noon pst!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> Noon pst!


   Thanks!!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Stalking the site right now! I'm so excited! :happydance: If they post it on Facebook the site will probably shut down lol


----------



## Richelle83 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's up!!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's up! Got mine! yay


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Aug 17, 2013)

Got mine too!  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 17, 2013)

I also got my Cold Chemistry palette and all the Elektro Cute Chromalusts


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 17, 2013)

About 3-4 weeks ago I got the pro palette and bulletproof e/s and today I got my cold chemistry palette. It's sad because I won't have nothing to get when imats 2014 LA comes lol


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 17, 2013)

AniBEE said:


> It seems that old chemistry and sparkle baby will be in the fall. (not that far away) I soo want sparkle baby abus a few shades i can see myself working through ont  daily bases. Kitty in particular. My Asteria order is waiting at the PO. *_*


   I want sparkle baby and asteria I missed out and I so had the chance to get it :-(


----------



## singer82 (Aug 17, 2013)

Was going to get some more stuff but figured I'd wait till their big sale they do every year. But I needed the cold chemistry palette for sure!


----------



## beautelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Still hoping for Asteria


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 19, 2013)

swatches???


----------



## AniBEE (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm waiting till Sparkle Baby come out before i get Cold Chemistry palette (there is only so much shipping I willing to spend for international order one single item orders lol)

  	But I got my Elektro Cute in the mail just in time for the weekend.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I will go ahead and get cold chemistry and the electro cutes today. I love all the other items theses are the only sugar pill  things Im missing.


----------



## pockykami (Aug 19, 2013)

I ordered the pro palette during the flash sale, but skipped asteria. I kind of regret it, but it's not a color I wear often. Hopefully she'll release it again. Until then, I have plenty of other eye shadows I can use


----------



## pockykami (Aug 19, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I also got my Cold Chemistry palette and all the Elektro Cute Chromalusts


  I always see you wearing such fun and bright colors! I noticed you got asteria, it looked great! Hopefully you can show us some great looks with the electrocutes? I need the vicariously thrill, because I just can't justify the purchasing them anytime soon.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 19, 2013)

pockykami said:


> I always see you wearing such fun and bright colors! I noticed you got asteria, it looked great! Hopefully you can show us some great looks with the electrocutes? I need the vicariously thrill, because I just can't justify the purchasing them anytime soon.


 Yes I'll try to show a look with them. I just hope my camera can do neons. And thanks it's so nice to hear you like my bright looks!


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 20, 2013)

I cant wait also I love your bright looks.




pockykami said:


> I always see you wearing such fun and bright colors! I noticed you got asteria, it looked great! Hopefully you can show us some great looks with the electrocutes? I need the vicariously thrill, because I just can't justify the purchasing them anytime soon.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Aug 20, 2013)

bvenice1920 said:


> I cant wait also I love your bright looks.


  	Aw thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm getting more excited for my new Sugarpill goodies and to try them out!


----------



## BuickMackane (Aug 21, 2013)

I was looking forward to Cold Chemistry but having seen swatches I'm underwhelmed. Where's the frickin duochrome?


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 21, 2013)

BuickMackane said:


> I was looking forward to Cold Chemistry but having seen swatches I'm underwhelmed. Where's the frickin duochrome? :getyou:


 I thought the same after I ordered like wait why isn't it sold out online yet. We will just have to see hope I like it.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Aug 21, 2013)

smileyt06 said:


> I thought the same after I ordered like wait why isn't it sold out online yet. We will just have to see hope I like it.


 
  	Same here I was going to order them the other day but I decided to wait till the holiday sales that they always have plus by that time sparkle baby should be out online!


----------



## pockykami (Aug 27, 2013)

Was there supposed to be duochrome? My understanding was that it was designed for people more into standard colors.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Aug 28, 2013)

Swatches of the Cold Chemistry Collection palette


----------



## smileyt06 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have most def found a new love for Sugarpills pigments especially Lumi.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Feb 7, 2014)

is anyone getting the new sugarpill brushes or pigment


----------



## butterflyeyes (Feb 7, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> is anyone getting the new sugarpill brushes or pigment


I'm picky about my brushes so I'll have to check them out in person at IMATS NY before I decide (same with the Beauty Blender brushes). Have to see what the bristles actually feel like.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> is anyone getting the new sugarpill brushes or pigment


  New Pigments? I'm interested!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 7, 2014)

Just placed an order on Smitten Chromalust Loose Eyeshadow.


----------



## charismafulltv (Feb 7, 2014)

GlamQueen21 said:


> Just placed an order on Smitten Chromalust Loose Eyeshadow.


 I also did ordered this am. I've been looking forward for its release for awhile.


----------



## smileyt06 (Feb 8, 2014)

bvenice1920 said:


> is anyone getting the new sugarpill brushes or pigment


  I got smitten at imats. It's very pretty. The brushes were ok but it didn't wow me.


----------



## bvenice1920 (Feb 8, 2014)

smileyt06 said:


> I got smitten at imats. It's very pretty. The brushes were ok but it didn't wow me.


   Good to know I was gonna get the brushes but not now lol


----------



## sarahsponda (Feb 8, 2014)

Have always wanted to try this brand!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 10, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I also did ordered this am. I've been looking forward for its release for awhile.


Me too and I cannot wait to get it!!


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 2, 2014)

I have some sugar pill palettes and I LOVE them but I just saw the sparkle baby one and the swatches look great, do any of you have it?


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> I have some sugar pill palettes and I LOVE them but I just saw the sparkle baby one and the swatches look great, do any of you have it?


  I didn't get it bec there's only one color out of the four that I like. I hope they release them individually like the cold chemistry ones.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 2, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I didn't get it bec there's only one color out of the four that I like. I hope they release them individually like the cold chemistry ones.


Dang. I think I would use them all except for the plain pink (I have a lot of pinks...), but I wouldn't use them together. But I love goldy pinks and lavenders, and I MIGHT be able to use the blue, but pastels are never as good as they look in swatches online, so i try to beware!!! I think I saw pics of them in individual containers on the website, maybe they have them now? I'll check


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Dang. I think I would use them all except for the plain pink (I have a lot of pinks...), but I wouldn't use them together. But I love goldy pinks and lavenders, and I MIGHT be able to use the blue, but pastels are never as good as they look in swatches online, so i try to beware!!! I think I saw pics of them in individual containers on the website, maybe they have them now? I'll check


  I saw an Instagram post on a woman of color of all 4 and boy it's very frosty the snowman! They might appear as highlighters on my skin. lol


----------



## charismafulltv (Oct 2, 2014)

LauraLara said:


> Dang. I think I would use them all except for the plain pink (I have a lot of pinks...), but I wouldn't use them together. But I love goldy pinks and lavenders, and I MIGHT be able to use the blue, but pastels are never as good as they look in swatches online, so i try to beware!!! I think I saw pics of them in individual containers on the website, maybe they have them now? I'll check


  I just saw that's it's sold individually. I'm only interested with kitten parade.


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 11, 2015)

I have lots of the eye shadows and all of the palettes except cold chemistry if anyone wants swatches. And I'm deciding if I need cold chemistry...


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I have lots of the eye shadows and all of the palettes except cold chemistry if anyone wants swatches. And I'm deciding if I need cold chemistry...


  Love your avi!


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 11, 2015)

Dolly Snow said:


> Love your avi!


  Thanks Dolly!!! I kind of went all out for New Years, and then the husband finally made an actual selfie face for a selfie


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 11, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Thanks Dolly!!! I kind of went all out for New Years, and then the husband finally made an actual selfie face for a selfie


  It is so adorable, you two are the cutest!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 28, 2015)

So the 9 new loose shadows launch tomorrow plus the new LE shade - think I'm just gonna get the LE one for now as I'm pretty broke this week and I have all the other LE ones (minor obsession here lol) so I don't want to miss it!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm def getting the le one and 2 of the 9 colors


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 28, 2015)

Which one is le??? I think I need hug life and charmy right away, then maybe countess or Penelope? I think those are the names


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm b to the roke so I must choose wisely. Someone at the Victoria's secret online store stoke my credit card number and paid all of their bills in Ohio... Like 1500 dollars... New card hasn't come yet. Sad because I buy so much stuff there  but I have enough for two or MAYBE three colors. Unless anything else is coming out in the next few days!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I'm b to the roke so I must choose wisely. Someone at the Victoria's secret online store stoke my credit card number and paid all of their bills in Ohio... Like 1500 dollars... New card hasn't come yet. Sad because I buy so much stuff there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Booo for them! A pox on them! May they have an itch and arms not long enough to scratch it!. 

  I think I'm getting Countess and Penelope.


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 28, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Which one is le??? I think I need hug life and charmy right away, then maybe countess or Penelope? I think those are the names


  Pastille is LE.  My friend picked it up at IMATS for me, so I am skipping the mad rush online tomorrow and waiting to get anything from the new release for a while. Hehe.


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 29, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Booo for them! A pox on them! My they have an itch and arms not long enough to scratch it!.   I think I'm getting Countess and Penelope.


  Maybe I do need those two then! I was thinking I could skip then because I already have lots of bronzes and magentas... But that's because I love bronzes and magentas...


----------



## LauraLara (Jan 29, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Pastille is LE.  My friend picked it up at IMATS for me, so I am skipping the mad rush online tomorrow and waiting to get anything from the new release for a while. Hehe.


  I don't think I've seen swatches of pastille? Is it great?


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 29, 2015)

It's a super light pink, I neeeed it lol
  The last few times they released LE ones, it didn't sell out fast so I'm not too worried. Although they are launching all the other new shades, so I'm worried about the site having issues!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ordered pastelle, countess and charmy can't wait for them


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 29, 2015)

I ordered Pastelle - figured I better wait on the others because I still can''t decide which ones I want lol


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 29, 2015)

Ordered Pastelle and Countess for now. May go back for Mint Soda and Clickbait later on. Too bad I didn't stay in the line at IMATS. Had I been aware these were available then, I would have gotten them there.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2015)

I ended up with Countess and Penelope.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 29, 2015)

I was tempted by Penelope and would have got it if it wasn't large particles.  Already have a couple of glitters from Eye Kandy and Violet Voss that look similar.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was tempted by Penelope and would have got it if it wasn't large particles.  Already have a couple of glitters from Eye Kandy and Violet Voss that look similar.


  Yea that's why I passed. I got the LE pigment they had Asteria and it reminded me of that without the chunks


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 27, 2015)

Got the new eyeshadow palette from Edward Scissorhands who else got it


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got the new eyeshadow palette from Edward Scissorhands who else got it


I don't think I can order it from here until tomorrow! But I'm definitely getting it. I'm so broke right now it might have to wait a week or two, but it might sell out so maybe I have to find a way to earn some money asap....


----------



## LiliV (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got the new eyeshadow palette from Edward Scissorhands who else got it


  Just ordered mine too!


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 27, 2015)

smileyt06 said:


> Got the new eyeshadow palette from Edward Scissorhands who else got it


  Got mine too! Can't wait, it's been a while since I've gotten any Sugarpill!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 27, 2015)

I couldn't help myself and bought the whole set. I've never tried their nail polishes though, so I'm hoping they're good!


----------



## smileyt06 (Sep 27, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> I don't think I can order it from here until tomorrow! But I'm definitely getting it. I'm so broke right now it might have to wait a week or two, but it might sell out so maybe I have to find a way to earn some money asap....





LiliV said:


> Just ordered mine too!





novocainedreams said:


> Got mine too! Can't wait, it's been a while since I've gotten any Sugarpill!





sullenxriot182 said:


> I couldn't help myself and bought the whole set. I've never tried their nail polishes though, so I'm hoping they're good!


  Everyone be sure to post pictures, swatches and eye looks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 27, 2015)

I love Edward Scissorhands and Tim Burton and I wish I wanted this palette but I think it's a pass for me. I guess my wallet is happy but I'm kind of sad, lol. I'm going to study the Temptalia swatches and see if I change my mind. I'm really into matte pastels these days (I just hunted down the Lime Crime D'Antoinette palette) so maybe the Sugarpill palette would play well with it.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I love Edward Scissorhands and Tim Burton and I wish I wanted this palette but I think it's a pass for me. I guess my wallet is happy but I'm kind of sad, lol. I'm going to study the Temptalia swatches and see if I change my mind. I'm really into matte pastels these days (I just hunted down the Lime Crime D'Antoinette palette) so maybe the Sugarpill palette would play well with it.


  I definitely got it more bc I can't control my Johnny Depp nostalgia (and actually it was the first movie my parents took me to in theatres lol) but I think I'll end up using it a lot actually. I am all over that coral, I LOVE coral shadow! The blue is the only shade I'm not sure on bc I rarely ever wear blue


----------



## LauraLara (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay, I'm still broke but I got my husband to get it for me  Can't wait to do something with the coral and blue together.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

I caved and got it and the Sparkle Baby Palette, which I've been eyeing for a while. The Tim Burton/Jonny Dep deep adoration was a primary factor. I'm worried the blue will just end up looking white on my skin tone. I know I won't touch that beige shade. I'm most interested in the blue, coral and brown. The fact that they accept returns made me comfortable enough to purchase.   





LiliV said:


> I definitely got it more bc I can't control my Johnny Depp nostalgia (and actually it was the first movie my parents took me to in theatres lol) but I think I'll end up using it a lot actually. I am all over that coral, I LOVE coral shadow! The blue is the only shade I'm not sure on bc I rarely ever wear blue


----------



## LiliV (Sep 28, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I caved and got it and the Sparkle Baby Palette, which I've been eyeing for a while. The Tim Burton/Jonny Dep deep adoration was a primary factor. I'm worried the blue will just end up looking white on my skin tone. I know I won't touch that beige shade. I'm most interested in the blue, coral and brown. The fact that they accept returns made me comfortable enough to purchase.


  The Sparkle Baby is so pretty! I've been wanting that one too but I'm not a big color wearer, I'm much more into nudes and smokey colors. I still want it though!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

I think I must have had a temporary lapse in sanity (but I have no regrets). I emailed Sugarpill about canceling my order and went down to INGLOT to build my dream pastels palette instead. It's gorgeous and it wasn't a bad price for what I got. I wouldn't mind adding 4 more shadows to fill the palette in the future. And my Lime Crime palette arrived. I'm not over the moon about it (I wish it were a tad more pigmented) but it's got a neon quality that is unique and I'm sure I'll make use of it. Plus it was under retail so I can't be too upset.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 2, 2015)

Will Sugarpill ever have a sale?!? I want all of their palettes and I've drooled over them for years. I wish they would have a sale.


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Will Sugarpill ever have a sale?!? I want all of their palettes and I've drooled over them for years. I wish they would have a sale.


  They have sales at least twice a year, Black Friday weekend and in February during their anniversary sale.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah they always do Black Friday/Cyber Monday and every now and then they have a random sale - sometimes it's the loose shadows, sometimes it's the palettes. Just sign up for their mailing list and they alert you


----------



## smileyt06 (Oct 3, 2015)

This palette comes today I can't wait


----------



## LiliV (Oct 3, 2015)

My palette was supposed to come today but didn't, I'm guessing there's some hold up bc of the hurricane


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah mine should have been here today too, but it's stuck in New Hampshire  Wahhh now we have to wait till Monday! lol


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 4, 2015)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Yeah mine should have been here today too, but it's stuck in New Hampshire  Wahhh now we have to wait till Monday! lol


 Mine was supposed to be here Saturday as well but it still hasn't updated since leaving Los Angeles, and i only live in San Francisco! I know it isn't Sugarpill's fault, just the PO but I'm bummed. Hopefully Monday!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 4, 2015)

The edward scissorhands palette is cute but I feel like there should be less pastels to fit in with the theme


----------



## LiliV (Oct 5, 2015)

My palette came today! The packaging is actually quite weighty, I really like it. And Ice Angel is a blue duochrome! I thought it was a regular white, I love shadows w a blue shift!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  My kitten was very excited w this palette for some reason too  He thinks everything is for him


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My kitten was very excited w this palette for some reason too  He thinks everything is for him


Yay I can't wait for mine to get here! That's awesome about the duo chrome! Thanks for the swatches and yay for kitties. I've been trapped in bed doing homework most of the day because two cats who hate each other are sleeping on either side of my legs and I don't want to break the barrier and get scratched lol They're both rescue kitties and one of them just got surgery for breast cancer so she's pretty much being waited on hand and foot until we're sure she's better. 

  I LOVE how the blue and coral look together. Is the blue really true or does it lean a little aqua or a little periwinkle? It looks like a true blue but I have green eyes so a hint of green or lavender makes blues look better on me... Just trying to plan my eye look for when my package arrives


----------



## grevous13 (Oct 5, 2015)

I also just got the palette. The pans are a lot bigger than I expected, which is a nice surprise. Overall I think I'm going to get good use from it.


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 5, 2015)

LiliV said:


> My palette came today! The packaging is actually quite weighty, I really like it. And Ice Angel is a blue duochrome! I thought it was a regular white, I love shadows w a blue shift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Duochromes are so awesome!   This palette is so cte, enjoy it!


----------



## LiliV (Oct 5, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Yay I can't wait for mine to get here! That's awesome about the duo chrome! Thanks for the swatches and yay for kitties. I've been trapped in bed doing homework most of the day because two cats who hate each other are sleeping on either side of my legs and I don't want to break the barrier and get scratched lol They're both rescue kitties and one of them just got surgery for breast cancer so she's pretty much being waited on hand and foot until we're sure she's better.   I LOVE how the blue and coral look together. Is the blue really true or does it lean a little aqua or a little periwinkle? It looks like a true blue but I have green eyes so a hint of green or lavender makes blues look better on me... Just trying to plan my eye look for when my package arrives


  I have green eyes too! To me the blue looks pretty true pastel blue


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 5, 2015)

Mine came today but I haven't had a chance to play with it yet! The nail polishes look so pretty in person as well.


----------



## LauraLara (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine finally came!!! On my way to work but quickly here's what I noticed first: the white IS a beautiful duo chrome and I love it, and the coral is INTENSELY pigmented. I swiped it lightly with my pinkie finger and realized immediately that I had somehow gotten WAY too much on my finger, and when I swiped it on the back of my hand it was completely opaque


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Oct 7, 2015)

I am happy to say that the shadows are consistent in quality with the other Sugarpill palettes - nice and soft, incredibly pigmented. I was a little weary because sometimes companies just slap these limited edition things together and don't focus on the quality as much, but Sugarpill knocked it out of the park!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah she is!


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 11, 2015)

Sugarpill is always consistent with what they put out.  A great professional line! I LOVE the vegan brushes


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 12, 2015)

They have liquid lipsticks coming in January. In cute pill-shaped tubes. Kill me now. lmao I'm going to want them all!
  From their instagram: https://instagram.com/p/97Dq3jxRC1/


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 12, 2015)

My mistake, they're not liquid - just regular matte lipsticks. I still want them though. LOL


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 14, 2015)

OMG sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

Okay Pumpkin Spice got here today, it's REALLY nice. It's like 100% foil and 100% opaque metallic, sparkling coverage in ONE swipe, and not even a hard swipe. I generally love sugarpill pressed powders and am not as impressed by the loose powders, so I was a little worried because their pressed are generally matte and some of their powders have the metallics, so I didn't know what to expect from a pressed metallic. But it is AMAZING. I'm so happy, I bought it completely on impulse and was prepared to regret it. I wear MAC Copper Sparkle all. the. time. So this makes me happy because now I have basically Copper Sparkle in a pressed powder which is SO much easier to work with.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Nov 16, 2015)

I kept going back and forth on whether or not I wanted it and I skipped, and now it's sold out and I'm regretting it lol. It does have the "notify me when back in stock" thing on it, so I did that and I'm hoping they get a few more!


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2015)

Dang. Looks like I missed Pumpkin Spice too. I was hoping it would stick around for Black Friday


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

You guys want to see a swatch next to some other similar ones or something? So you're sure if you should be waiting or if you don't really want it?


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> You guys want to see a swatch next to some other similar ones or something? So you're sure if you should be waiting or if you don't really want it?


  That would be brilliant, thank you!


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 16, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> That would be brilliant, thank you!


Crap I think this backfired. I'm actually more impressed with it now that I've compared it to other colors. So there are 2 in sunlight and 3 in indoor light. The three in indoor light are taken at different angles so you can see the shininess/sparkle of each. Only one pic is totally labeled because I'm lazy  Pumpkin Spice is ONE SWIPE in all of these. ONE SWIPE and it's that good. I did one swipe of the copper sparkle too since that was my favorite before.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 17, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Crap I think this backfired. I'm actually more impressed with it now that I've compared it to other colors. So there are 2 in sunlight and 3 in indoor light. The three in indoor light are taken at different angles so you can see the shininess/sparkle of each. Only one pic is totally labeled because I'm lazy  Pumpkin Spice is ONE SWIPE in all of these. ONE SWIPE and it's that good. I did one swipe of the copper sparkle too since that was my favorite before.


  Great swatches, thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's to hoping Pumpkin Spice gets restocked. I also need MAC Copper sparkle lol.


----------



## LauraLara (Nov 17, 2015)

BuickMackane said:


> Great swatches, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copper sparkle is AMAZING, you do need it too


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 18, 2015)

I LOVE copper sparkle!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 19, 2015)

I got the crystal baby palette and I love it. The pans are so big and the colors are beautiful I think I'll grab another palette with my beautylish gift card.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 22, 2016)

Why am I having such a hard time finding swatches of the new lipsticks? They launch Sunday, right? I saw that they would be selling limited quantities of that one liquid lipstick that they sold at IMATS as well, that thing is gorgeous!!


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 23, 2016)

You can see video swatches in a number of IMATS LA hauls. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3euYTyqzWU


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 23, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> Why am I having such a hard time finding swatches of the new lipsticks? They launch Sunday, right? I saw that they would be selling limited quantities of that one liquid lipstick that they sold at IMATS as well, that thing is gorgeous!!



If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that they would be launching sunday? I have been watching their IG like a hawk because they said in the comments to someone that they'd announce a date a few days in advance to give everyone warning-- and I haven't seen any announcements yet. i'm dyinggggggg to have Trinket in the LE packaging!


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 24, 2016)

They didn't give a date but sad "next week" they will announce when they will go on sale on facebook.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 24, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you hear that they would be launching sunday? I have been watching their IG like a hawk because they said in the comments to someone that they'd announce a date a few days in advance to give everyone warning-- and I haven't seen any announcements yet. i'm dyinggggggg to have Trinket in the LE packaging!



Yep, you've been doing what I've been doing!! I keep checking for updates haha.  It definitely hasn't been confirmed yet!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 24, 2016)

AniBEE said:


> They didn't give a date but sad "next week" they will announce when they will go on sale on facebook.



I'll have to like them on FB! Thanks for the heads up 



Sabrunka said:


> Yep, you've been doing what I've been doing!! I keep checking for updates haha.  It definitely hasn't been confirmed yet!


Yessss girl. I need this LL in my life!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 24, 2016)

Hmm, when I tried opened this page for the last several times, I was getting a malware alert for "hondagirl.com" or something like that? Specktra mods, maybe check into this? I hope your website isn't being attacked.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Hmm, when I tried opened this page for the last several times, I was getting a malware alert for "hondagirl.com" or something like that? Specktra mods, maybe check into this? I hope your website isn't being attacked.



Send a PM to Janice or Dawn, if you haven't done so.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 24, 2016)

I think they deleted where it said they would be launching today (the 24th) lol. The liquid lipstick and both LE shadows that were at IMATS will be launching this Thursday at 12pm PST (they just announced it on their IG!)

Now I'm wondering why the lipsticks seem to have been pushed back  Oh well, I'm dying to get the liquid lipstick and possibly a backup! It looks so pretty!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 25, 2016)

sullenxriot182 said:


> I think they deleted where it said they would be launching today (the 24th) lol. The liquid lipstick and both LE shadows that were at IMATS will be launching this Thursday at 12pm PST (they just announced it on their IG!)
> 
> Now I'm wondering why the lipsticks seem to have been pushed back  Oh well, I'm dying to get the liquid lipstick and possibly a backup! It looks so pretty!



I saw that today!! Lol! I'm super upset because the time absolutely sucks for me. At work, our clients have bi-weekly court appearances that we have to be present for, at 3pm EST-- right at the launch! I think I'm going to beg my boyfriend to try and get it for me or something. :/ I know this is gonna sell out in minutes so I wish I had a seasoned pro to snag one for me.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 25, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I saw that today!! Lol! I'm super upset because the time absolutely sucks for me. At work, our clients have bi-weekly court appearances that we have to be present for, at 3pm EST-- right at the launch! I think I'm going to beg my boyfriend to try and get it for me or something. :/ I know this is gonna sell out in minutes so I wish I had a seasoned pro to snag one for me.



ill be at work during that time, aka refreshing the website. If im allowed to buy more than two, i can get you one or however many you want  pm me!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 28, 2016)

It will be up today everyone! Sadly though Sugarpill said on instagram that it will be limited to one per person, boo...


----------



## rainyday (Jan 28, 2016)

I can't believe trinket sold out in less than 5 minutes!  Did anyone snag one?


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 28, 2016)

I did!!! Lauren I'm not sure if you got my pm but I wasnt able to snag you one because of the 1 per-person limit  I'm so sorry!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2016)

So disappointing in SP for only allowing 1 per person. They really must have had low inventory if it sold out in 2 minutes with only one per person. I'm hoping they bring back the shade. 

It's sad that they were so strict to "prevent ebay re-selling" yet there are still ones up on ebay now. 

I'll live! Lord knows I have enough LLs already to drown myself in! LOL.



~~~



Sabrunka said:


> I did!!! Lauren I'm not sure if you got my pm but I wasnt able to snag you one because of the 1 per-person limit  I'm so sorry!



I did! I just sat down at the computer. It's TOTALLY okay! It's Sugarpills fault! I really appreciating you offering to help me, though! <3 <3


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 28, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> So disappointing in SP for only allowing 1 per person. They really must have had low inventory if it sold out in 2 minutes with only one per person. I'm hoping they bring back the shade.
> 
> It's sad that they were so strict to "prevent ebay re-selling" yet there are still ones up on ebay now.
> 
> ...




GOOD UPDATE, check yo inbox!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 28, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> GOOD UPDATE, check yo inbox!



 Yay!!! I did! <3


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 28, 2016)

Tried, but failed... it sold out in my cart.... daaaaaamn girl... 

I actually wanted it for as much the packaging as well as the colour.


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 28, 2016)

I got it ????????????????????????


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 29, 2016)

I got one! Don't know how, but I did! LOL kept refreshing that page until you could add it. I'm surprised too after hearing people got it taken from their carts since I grabbed a Feral shadow and also had to check out with PayPal.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Jan 29, 2016)

I managed to get one! Hoping they bring the shade back though. I know they posted that they will have liquid lipsticks in the permanent line soon, but they don't know if they will bring back Trinket. It looks gorgeous, I hope the formula is good!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 29, 2016)

Welp... Who got emails saying their orders were cancelled? I got one... For the order I placed for laurennnxox  UGHHHHHHHHHHH now I'm paranoid about a cancellation for the original order!! Apparently they oversold so tons of people are screwed over.  At least it will be permanent.


----------



## AniBEE (Jan 29, 2016)

^ That's happened before to me as well, and a few other store I've purchased from in the past during a sale. The system on the site has a counter but sometime when item are added at the exact same time (second) it processes as 1 item instead of 2 or 4 from that count. O__o


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 29, 2016)

bah humbug! lol. No hard feelings what so ever  but sounds like they need a site/system upgrade. 

can't wait for it to come back since it'll be perm!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 16, 2016)

There's a new pressed eyeshadow release on the website! It's a beautiful teal eyeshadow dedicated to the drag queen named Kim Chi.  I grabbed that along with two loose eyeshadows.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 16, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> There's a new pressed eyeshadow release on the website! It's a beautiful teal eyeshadow dedicated to the drag queen named Kim Chi.  I grabbed that along with two loose eyeshadows.



Ooooh teal! I need to branch out and wear more pops of color.

Want to hear something funny, I got an email this morning from Sugarpill that said this:




I had honestly totally forgotten about Trinket and that debacle. lmao. I placed my order though, happy I can still get it in the LE packaging. Looks like they are now coming in the DOC style tubes which is nice.


----------



## Mayanas (May 16, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Ooooh teal! I need to branch out and wear more pops of color.
> 
> Want to hear something funny, I got an email this morning from Sugarpill that said this:
> 
> ...



i got mine last week is very pretty. Happy you got it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Mayanas (May 16, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54218
> View attachment 54217





  Dolly this lipstick is so perfect on you.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 17, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Ooooh teal! I need to branch out and wear more pops of color.
> 
> Want to hear something funny, I got an email this morning from Sugarpill that said this:
> 
> ...



Lol! This happened to me as well! For the one which I originally ordered for you, but it got cancelled! I also bought it again haha and it should be arriving Friday! Not sure WHY I bought it though as I didn't like my first one so I just sold it, but apparently this one is more peachy so maybe I'll prefer it over the old one?


----------



## laurennnxox (May 18, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Lol! This happened to me as well! For the one which I originally ordered for you, but it got cancelled! I also bought it again haha and it should be arriving Friday! Not sure WHY I bought it though as I didn't like my first one so I just sold it, but apparently this one is more peachy so maybe I'll prefer it over the old one?



lol! hopefully you like it this time around, It seems that it might have improved a bit? The packaging is just so cute, I couldn't help myself. Mine should be here Friday too! I'm excited to finally try it out.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> View attachment 54218
> View attachment 54217



Gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

Weird angle, but here is Kim Chi eye shadow on me. I wore it Sunday to go see Kim Chi perform. (she was wonderful) It is very smooth and pigmented and I just love it! 



I also used Bulletproof, Poison Plum and Dollipop for this look.


----------



## NaomiH (May 24, 2016)

I inquired about Trinket and if it'd ever be back (I missed it) and got this in reply. 


I'm excited that myself and others who missed it will eventually get to purchase it.


----------



## rinacee (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Weird angle, but here is Kim Chi eye shadow on me. I wore it Sunday to go see Kim Chi perform. (she was wonderful) It is very smooth and pigmented and I just love it!
> View attachment 54381
> 
> 
> I also used Bulletproof, Poison Plum and Dollipop for this look.





NaomiH said:


> I inquired about Trinket and if it'd ever be back (I missed it) and got this in reply.
> View attachment 54386
> 
> I'm excited that myself and others who missed it will eventually get to purchase it.


First of all, what a lovely look! I am SO jealous you got to see Kim Chi perform. I saw RuPaul Battle of the Seasons last week and it was so great.  
Second, yay! I hope it comes back sometime this summer. I missed it as well but I've heard how lovely the formula is and the color is darling.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 25, 2016)

Oh I forgot to post photos in here of how my Trinket looks on me, I really like it!  The top photo is the lipstick before rubbing it, and the second photo I slightly rubbed my lips to activate the glitter.  I'm not wearing any other makeup btw.  It smells quite strong of some sort of dessert, maybe a lemon tart?? Also the formula is really nice and doesn't dry out my lips at ALL like KVD, Jeffree Star and Limecrime do.  I really hope they release more colors!


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

rinacee said:


> First of all, what a lovely look! I am SO jealous you got to see Kim Chi perform. I saw RuPaul Battle of the Seasons last week and it was so great.
> Second, yay! I hope it comes back sometime this summer. I missed it as well but I've heard how lovely the formula is and the color is darling.



Thank you so much! I'm so jealous that you went to BOTS! I wanted to go bad when it came to Austin.  If you get to see Kim Chi ever she's so fun to watch perform.


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Oh I forgot to post photos in here of how my Trinket looks on me, I really like it!  The top photo is the lipstick before rubbing it, and the second photo I slightly rubbed my lips to activate the glitter.  I'm not wearing any other makeup btw.  It smells quite strong of some sort of dessert, maybe a lemon tart?? Also the formula is really nice and doesn't dry out my lips at ALL like KVD, Jeffree Star and Limecrime do.  I really hope they release more colors!
> 
> View attachment 54392
> 
> ...



This is beautiful on you!


----------



## smileyt06 (May 25, 2016)

NaomiH said:


> Weird angle, but here is Kim Chi eye shadow on me. I wore it Sunday to go see Kim Chi perform. (she was wonderful) It is very smooth and pigmented and I just love it!
> View attachment 54381
> 
> 
> I also used Bulletproof, Poison Plum and Dollipop for this look.



Yassss honey I love this look


----------



## NaomiH (May 25, 2016)

smileyt06 said:


> Yassss honey I love this look



Thanks girly!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (May 25, 2016)

My Kim Chi came yesterday, it's sooo pretty!


----------



## rinacee (Jun 8, 2016)

Thought I'd share my look today! My eyes are all Sugarpill. I have Frostine on the lid, Hotsy Totsy in the outer corner, Poison Plum blended into/on top of Hotsy Totsy, 2AM in the crease and lower lashline, and Ice Angel in the inner corner. 



Also I am desperate for Trinket. So sad I missed out. I bid on a couple on ebay but it is getting to be quite pricey and I think I need to bow out.


----------



## rinacee (Jun 10, 2016)

Heads up ladies--if anyone missed Trinket and wants it, Shrinkle is selling some on Depop for $16. These are some with cosmetic "defects", like small scratches in the packaging, off-center logos, etc. I was so happy to finally find it for a reasonable price! Ebay is insane right now.


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Thought I'd share my look today! My eyes are all Sugarpill. I have Frostine on the lid, Hotsy Totsy in the outer corner, Poison Plum blended into/on top of Hotsy Totsy, 2AM in the crease and lower lashline, and Ice Angel in the inner corner.
> View attachment 54632
> View attachment 54633
> 
> Also I am desperate for Trinket. So sad I missed out. I bid on a couple on ebay but it is getting to be quite pricey and I think I need to bow out.



Lovely!


----------



## NaomiH (Jun 11, 2016)

rinacee said:


> Heads up ladies--if anyone missed Trinket and wants it, Shrinkle is selling some on Depop for $16. These are some with cosmetic "defects", like small scratches in the packaging, off-center logos, etc. I was so happy to finally find it for a reasonable price! Ebay is insane right now.



Thank you!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 11, 2016)

New shade Kim Chi
A lavender mauve with aqua & violet sparkle


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 12, 2016)

I am SO EXCITED for that color!! I love Trinket, but I don't wear it nearly enough. This one seems right up my alley. Hoping I can snag one before they sell out!!


----------



## rinacee (Sep 12, 2016)

I am DYING over that color. Purple with aqua sparkles?! It's like Kim Chi made it for me! I love Kim Chi and Sugarpill's liquid lip formula so I will be picking it up if I can snag one on release day!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 19, 2016)

Did anyone else get the pre order email for kimchi?
It went out to those who ordered trinket months ago ??????


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Sep 21, 2016)

I did! I just ordered my Kim Chi, I can't wait to try it! Wearing Trinket today too actually lol


----------



## rinacee (Sep 21, 2016)

My fiance ordered it for me since I was in a graduate seminar. He's the best!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 26, 2016)

I received Kimchi a few days ago on my birthday!



 one layer



Two layers


----------



## rinacee (Sep 26, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> I received Kimchi a few days ago on my birthday!
> View attachment 56539
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that looks lovely. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Sep 29, 2016)

Trinket is coming back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 8, 2016)

Finally! November 14th, the lipsticks arrive!
  $20 each!


----------



## AniBEE (Nov 9, 2016)

Dolly Snow said:


> Finally! November 14th, the lipsticks arrive!
> $20 each!
> View attachment 57353



I'm not going to be able to order right away but Cubby and U4EA are mine.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 13, 2016)

Omg!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Dec 8, 2016)

I was just wondering when the pumpkin spice liquid lipstick and eye shadow were going to be released last night. I'm glad that we have a date and time now because I'll definitely be getting both.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 16, 2017)

Meet Liquid Poison, $18 each 
Launches November 23rd

These are liquid lipsticks


View attachment IMG_20171113_124009_741.jpg

View attachment IMG_20171113_123859_402.jpg

View attachment IMG_20171113_124109_593.jpg


----------

